# Welcome to Ye Olde Beer And Spirits Cafe~ Open 24/7 Unlike a Bar



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi everybody.  Thought I'd start a place to have your beer, wine, spirits, etc. and listen to some tunes or tell some tales or do whatever you like in a place like this.  Bartender will be here at times to console and add thoughts.

Having some Old Milwaukee Ice tonight with the headphones on. Let's hear your stories and tunes!!  And have something here to eat, too, see the menu and our drinks are not limited to the menu as we make everything!  :







Here's just some of our food items but you can order whatever you want here!






Here's one to start:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Would be nice in this world!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 5, 2019)

Hey Barkeep!  Can I get a glass of merlot down here?

And now a classic!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mXIL_LKvvI


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Hey Barkeep!  Can I get a glass of merlot down here?
> 
> And now a classic!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mXIL_LKvvI


Here's a nice full glass of merlot for you friend!  Enjoy!  Anything on your mind pal?  I'm going to listen to your video!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Ha ha ha. Nice song Aunt Bea.  Good to see you.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2019)

Yessir.....I just got off the trail ma’am, and I’m hot, dry and dusty. How’s about a tall cold Coors for this here cowpoke?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Yessir.....I just got off the trail ma’am, and I’m hot, dry and dusty. How’s about a tall cold Coors for this here cowpoke?


Coming right up Pappy!  

There ya go..Is that a tallenough one for you sir?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 66172


That guy sure looks comfortable!  Cheers!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Having an Old Milwaukee again.    Here's a song for you all of the polka era, I used to watch them as a kid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2019)

Turn down that polka music, some folks are trying to sleep!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2019)

I had a ruff day.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Turn down that polka music, some folks are trying to sleep!!!


Hahahahaha!  Just thought someone might like some blaring Polka music~


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2019)

Pappy said:


> I had a ruff day.....
> 
> View attachment 66187


Awwww...poor pooch..let me scratch you behind your ear.  Doggies love that.  And Hi there Pappy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2019)

That's funny Ken.  No one will be able to kidnap me for sure!:cool2:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Looks like he's had a few!  lol



Pappy said:


> View attachment 66270


I may have one too in awhile.  Beer that is..not soup!    lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Decided not to have beer and instead I am


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2019)

Bartender, what’s this fly doing in my beer?

Oh, I’m sorry. Looks like the backstroke. :cheers:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Bartender, what’s this fly doing in my beer?
> 
> Oh, I’m sorry. Looks like the backstroke. :cheers:


Hahahahaha Pappy, and he's not even wearing a bathing suit!  Cheers!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 8, 2019)

This guy had one or two or three too many!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

This is one fine beer!  Having one at the moment:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 66369


That's often the case isn't it?!



Pappy said:


> View attachment 66386


hahahahaha


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 11, 2019)

Okay, now it's 5 o'clock in the morning - can I get a latte?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Okay, now it's 5 o'clock in the morning - can I get a latte?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2019)

I only drink beer on days that end with *"Y"*...


----------



## norman (Jun 11, 2019)

:drinking:





Ken N Tx said:


> I only drink beer on days that end with *"Y"*...


I will drink to that....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> Okay, now it's 5 o'clock in the morning - can I get a latte?


Sure, a nice latte coming up for you!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2019)

When my buddy died, he asked me to pour a quart of beer on his grave. When I got there, I asked him if he minded if I ran it though first.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)

Pappy said:


> When my buddy died, he asked me to pour a quart of beer on his grave. When I got there, I asked him if he minded if I ran it though first.


hahahahaha


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2019)

Good evening...what a boring evening I am having..thank God for music!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)

A mushroom walked into a pub. He asked the bartender to give him a beer. The bartender said, "I can’t, you’ll get too rowdy." The mushroom then said, “Oh come on! When I drink, I’m a fun guy!


----------



## Wren (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey Ruthanne, great idea to open a bar, it's lunctime so I'll  have a chicken salad sandwich and a mineral  water thanks,  I've just found some old favourites on my laptop


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)

Pappy said:


> A mushroom walked into a pub. He asked the bartender to give him a beer. The bartender said, "I can’t, you’ll get too rowdy." The mushroom then said, “Oh come on! When I drink, I’m a fun guy!


Hahahahaha!  Funny Pappy!  



Wren said:


> Hey Ruthanne, great idea to open a bar, it's lunctime so I'll  have a chicken salad sandwich and a mineral  water thanks,  I've just found some old favourites on my laptop


Nice to see you here Wren.  Your order is coming up!  Thanks for the music!


----------



## charry (Jun 18, 2019)

*cheers !!*

https://youtu.be/1OvaglT9EB4


----------



## charry (Jun 18, 2019)

https://youtu.be/1OvaglT9EB4


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

error.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)

charry said:


> https://youtu.be/1OvaglT9EB4


Thanks for adding that charry!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes, cheers!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)

Hahahaha Pappy, that's for sure!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2019)

I’m late for my coffee today, put a drop of whisky to liven it up !


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66690


Aha Pappy, I wouldn't have guessed you like beer..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

I so like that philosophy!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2019)

Just  gimmee  a  Coors  Lite  &  I'll  be happy.  :thankyou:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Here ya go John and I'll toast to life!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2019)

Wren,  What  exactly  IS  "mineral  water"  ?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Here ya go John and I'll toast to life!



Why  THANK YOU  Ruthanne.  How kind of you. :rose:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Why  THANK YOU  Ruthanne.  How kind of you. :rose:


You are Most welcome my friend!  :sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Thought I'd play this song..put a dime in the jukebox..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 22, 2019)

A beautiful summer Saturday night, lets have a party !


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

Wren said:


> A beautiful summer Saturday night, lets have a party !


Cool, I'll say that's a good idea.  I am bored to tears right now....lol...


----------



## Wren (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m ready for a vodka and tonic after a busy day,



cheers


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

Wren said:


> I’m ready for a vodka and tonic after a busy day,
> 
> View attachment 66783
> 
> cheers


Coming right up Wren.  Here ya go (hands Wren her drink).  Enjoy!  I'm having a Fresh Squeezed IPA.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

This is my favorite!


----------



## norman (Jun 22, 2019)

:lol1:[  I understand that, I use to drink 12 to 18 and still be on my feet.  Now if I drink 3 beers I am on my ass and need a cane to walk.*.WTF*..QUOTE=Ruthanne;1059519]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so like that philosophy!  [/QUOTE]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)

Just had a Miller High Life with supper, so I'm good. :cheers: Figured I'd just drop off a song here.


----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2019)

Time for breakfast,


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

That sure looks good!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I only drink beer on days that end with *"Y"*...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 66879


Hahahahaha~


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thanks for that!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2019)

Now there’s a party.....:sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Now there’s a party.....:sentimental:
> 
> View attachment 66894


Yes, whoo hoo!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Talk about working like a dog!  Hahahaha


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


>


Yes, In heaven there is no beer and that's why we drink it here!  Thanks for that Pappy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


That's such a small glass...I'd need a bigger one...lol:bigwink:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Nice to see you here Aunt Bea.  Thanks for dropping off the music..we needed some.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2019)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 kAmxY9e30wmc0pDIdCTEsAosq7k 5xoNPqCMhYE3qFIPYmdngXihhf8AsRC3 aoG3tZMJNwPxIGA5cLAk3ZZo9IAHU3IO/tjTDmEYYxGGfWbFQAnW/Xra2OyVCKGdo5CLXOjSSPzx3w9w8SBr6z0RMtPB/EcZBejLLpLEoVk0n90iMk3wseDs JcCmAKKJG8DkWIvYG9ifa NQiqo2VGVXs4BAA3tbywp8THYhkb12HX1xBptB5EsutUjIImTtwpn4JX7PLW6lVqFB6HuBgw4Qz1mQfCFAzMoBWYj0OwsB7nGpGaPVezbfLsP445zk3BB3PYDpifh7OxI OHUzB DeJUXegSTUBflS Ib23uRvg78HZopp1YwRvMsjMjLUFINCggSMARc9B7fjpfNS 4NvQYOskZBu1tO9iBe3piG09gEldcCepm0PA dMSsxo4izaULrUSBgBcteHp7G2CvwPn6CAmOjYyy8sIGmPK2Yh5Cq2sbDftf0xpZnUjcNpPYYAmj6aWt9B G OFFuMyPjRmZrJwLniMNTZeCw20fFSL/AKnVCBhvHwXnbqzSLTxWdAFMdVKWRjpLjlKencdf1xqXPjubIe/W3OiaPw E/Ug2xJqsA6kDWDziZk3AmbozhqnLLgGyqZ2JbYAHYfrg39Qs2I1CsyuwbSNS1QVtrm219u 2NMMlKfEw8Xmo3H1wQzU5IPLNwSRaw388UFVxlzq0AmbtwHme5Sty17A FEqS5tv4V/5wU8CZxsfispUEArr KD6TuLi2NJMkBFxGfm1EggEdOlsc5lNpKoLamJN9z eI9q7qd8WmJm/wDUTNdQBrMssbKvLWpIvv8AN5Dph3D/AEc1zoGkzGlje7BlFNKyixI2LSAn8MXvVCbWH4D1vg4lUdQbewxqKLccmZnWr4lDP9HM4O bU3sKJzb/AO7HU/o4qWvfNqcKP2vgnN//ALsXoyRm91YgdO1sASoFAOq9z2Gwx3sWSPjBKJ/ Ope2cQ2vbahbf/78dH9HEzGwzmId/wD0Lf8A98XWKphd2GiS6ddQAAsbdjhysiM2ldVmbyFht0645qbROGsVujM2qf6P85jqBDDWUskDRBxPJHJGNdzePloWPre9vrhsvAnELSvHroVRQDzneQI197IoBf8AIY1FpIb2szAW3HmB2vgvMhN9nH0B29d8d7VviX LUcGZjLwJxHGBpegnuGJETuttIvY8xRue2DR8BcQyKrmTLotQ1aJHm1j0OlbA/U40h5lQX0uRe3gAJthI1sK2LpIvW1wvbrtfFvh7j0JQ66sdmZ3/AFE4jDFf nlQAS5qJADfsPBf8sHHA3EQC7ZeL/8A7L Hra/gxob1ka6bo4DAkXVb289jbHRURFXYh7gjw28QB2vjvhrj3O/6hWOjM0l4P4qiEZ5VO2tygEVQhIsCRcvpG9jbDKbhziSORI5aGfU0ZkBVdaBR5yISt/S NVaeJtN0Y6WDC4Bsw6EeuB8Sg/Zk6joB/HFhpbZB9ST7TIpMizZA5aB2KEBljR3Zb/4VF8dXIM5YMfhnGkgMJAUZSRcAht/XGuGqQW e/n5fnjhnhbTqjdtN9OoAgfif9sSdNaOpI9QpPcyQ5BnKgP8ADMR/gKkjqel8Nfg6j5rDT0ufPvjYpI6KZk5lOpYjSpeNSbE379sEky6jnD82lpiWLA CxcHbxaLYzaqxe5umsqbxMpoMvWrrqanmkKwszczQ1nbSpIQHsTiwy1dXwrOBlMvLSui1z01QvOCtG2lZAH8QJuR17YU4lyCOiVaqhQpAEtKgLHS19ihY3xVNTF3Z2YsepdixP1O M9xHB7hW0WYYdSc4Oo1rMwcNe0JjnbcWsha1x33It/xi8106vOqxm0cFkise42JH89sU7gDX9rVNvlFHIZD5LrFvzxb4Kqnpoqsy06ylldizEeFFUsRuL9r4N9PQCx7MZIxEfrNhKpVnAPmdqHpKbL46isnpqcSRtynnlVeYVbVZQdyT32w2o6jK6yWRKTMqWV03hWOVeZIbdQj2O3Q7Yz JK7iHNSJZipdJJWb5hTUyEWWJL6e4A974kavhd6LMMiiWZ6inqpRJIWUB4VhImcFl8O4GxAGNU1l7ZNa5XOJg g0y4W1sNjM0KGRXEk7lVCKAztYKFRLub QN7 2EJMzyswO8VdRyKyPZ1nj5YA8JZmvawwzzGpo6akrahucsMFFPcqQJBe4F 298Z3JSLFDNHF8Q7TwgJ41RLDS0gdG0tddtibeIHti2ruNLDAkaGgahGBOMfvNWapoaOCBqmrp4YmVVjlqJUjSQ6QfCWPlvg8FVR1Su1LUwVCqQrNTyLIFYi4BKnriEz6EVeQ002hC1OaOrj5ynTGeUY2Yhb7i/SxHoemEeDkpo6GvWBy6tWc0voKAlolB03AuBbyH8K 6TaF s0FKiotnriT8tZl8DmKespIZVRZGSeeKNwjX0sVcjY9sHaopVMYaogUyLqjVpYwzr11KpNyPW2KLnaDNuKhRBkaOGooaOQDSrKsemSVQ3U33vhxxhP8HmeT1kUcjSx0Uh0B9Mciq72QBQW27 gHljI6kgM2OBNRpQSq55IzLX9p5PdlOZUN0bSw IjureR364cxyRSokkUiSRuNSPGyujDpdWXbFQp FIKvL6aeLMKyE1VPBUrFII5IYubGWMdlCsRvub32GLLl1O9Dl X0szhpKeBIpHBJ1st7tciNa7HP6xgTG2utR8jZMeY4Sq3LEAAEksQAANySThBqgG4Tztc4Z1hnkp6tYmJmemnSK5sOYyMq3uPXBAViOBBDYoOCY4kzPK0YI1ZSBiLgGZBcWv54SfN8rjLiTMaBCnzBqiNStwDvc4oObZI2V0dLUGqMktRMsU8UaKsSnlEkqTdieovYe2O5dw/LmGXfG09Y0VQZKuNImAMRC/d25liQSNidJ9sLGbUNZ7YHPcaivTiv3S3HXUvk1dBEBzqqCIuCUE0saEjrcaiDgCaNojNz05AQuZdYMaqOrFhtbFN4p0xz5OHVS0dBqa5tflygadrHz6H9MT9Bo waYlF0HKncobldLQs5Uld7edsMqrAbGr29RVbRitLcn5jH8VZQTFVhraeRmLBUhmR2awvcKDe2CtXZfCzCWuo00mzBqmEMD0sRe/vtincLOkmaE Ev8FVOWVAt3LRAnV5fxwyzWkjkz qiFljqM05I0Fdi8ih9h06kjbfA/wAYRUHCjk4hQ9PX3zUWIAGZfvtXJ22XM6LUAdlqEvb2vh1rkBsHa/scVVuEqeErJSVcpkXSpFTpHgDLqs0QBBIuOhve23XFo6udOwJJF/LrgqosQTcoGIDd7Y2 y cxwJZBsd u/T88GFQgDM9kVRqZmYKqjzYtYYbMShAHU7g339sNMxCPlebxSAMJKCq2cgAlY2YXJ26gYraP4XuVS1T/AMUVvHhzPIoy5OZ5apY3e9VFf3IDHC8Ndl1Q imraWaQAtogmjd7DqdKm/5YzDIspp83rqymkmeOKnp1mR6ZI1LHWIwNMqnbri1ZTw MlzT41ar4iBqOentKmmdHd0a5K EjbyGF1WrstYLtja7TVUA/NyJaJ6ilpo dVVEMEWoJzKiRY01tey6m2ucN4s1yWaRIYMzoZZnbSkcc6F2byUd8QXGlVGuTU0SkXqa Pr1VII3djt7gfXFUyhHoM74dlnVQstREUJZWJWdWiDW6g IdsXs1ZSwKBxIp0gsq3k88zUyyqCzMqqBcs7BVA8yW2wxnr8ijLLLmOXpLdnCzTxg3tpNtRt2wXPEibJ82WXk6PhwS1SAYkKyIQ7g XX6YouQ5RFxBNmMktZUwNRmmkhaPRKQ0xe9 aCbDSCBta Nrb2rcIgyTMatOliF3OAJfYzHUIJATpQBIuQdY23JuNt/9sKJW0hd6eSpp0qluGieWLmj1ZFa/0xQ8qlzDI8/WhlqWZZKr4WrhW7RTNJIEEl231LcNf6d8Pc24Wnkk4nzupqxFpeurqWCBQzsqboZpGNhfyANvPyj4t3TKL13OXQpW2Gfg9S1c6gdVeOqppVcbGOVSptsSN/fBfiKTTJLz4uUhZHk5gCKV Yar2uO KRwlRfGy5nEanlmGGCZI9CujM0hs7qd9iNhcbm JnOjXZfktVHVCnmkNXGyHxcoRtIwQ2Gljt1Unfe 2NKdU71lyJlfo1rsCBvI/eWFKmnntyJKd1jCrqhdXUnqN1J mE5K6i5xDV9EZ9RheFJ0MisNtLRjoe2 IzhEwT0FRUJT8ovVkudQbXIkaoWG2w8sV3OpjHxDIE0IZM6hka5B0x08iwgEaiviOsgWH54q2rKorgdyU0Qax0J6l/vMAjkGw8KF nc2HfCyzoQNZANxuOhOEOW7tKAzDSE5ZckizC9j32wi0dSreIArfawLLbz2wYa1s4buAC16uQOI6q6da JIeYwiZiJVCqVkvt41Zb2B8sZDIhjllRhYqzoR5FW098bHQlXVD1vJY26g3HbGRVzF6/MGKkf2qpsD1H3rGxwl1A22FZ6b09tyZlm/o7VjNnbhQbQ0iarEnd5DpHb1xOuiMJEudEiyRN01BXBUkfjiB/o8v8Tm4BsWghAW/XQ9 npf88T9iS1v3rAdO/mcMvTMEuDEvreQUMoFL8dkuZ63jLGmXkTIF0q9O4Auh6b2BU9yMXekraLMIkmglMioSmlgQ8NzurK24v GEKqloc1pyGLXR2SKZPnieKU3BVxuAw3B2OKdHNmOTZqytIkksDCOpVmA58A 8YjUbnw7qexNvfMFtA2DyjH 0sQnqak9WKP7y38TSSRZWPhrmWqqYY0KAXCRgzt9AF3xEzUvL4dyqorAUaWrrncB1ugqfvbl5Du3hGm3c mF LJiJ8qpYZI2tBVVvMLtEoWQcpXa3kFLfT8WNTW599l0uWz5Y3KohTsksFJUActYyhvK217Fg22977WwNqrA9rA/TEN0VTJSmPJzLLl4 0OE5IGKyyJRVVO1ibGWmLOouw67DtiH4IqoRmGaxEtomo4Ktmk2JNMxWS/qAw/kYf8DVSyU2Z09gEp61JES5bTDNGBp33tdTiqhpcizbNVKvqjizTLk8GrUJlKRsb Z0n N8ZNZgV2wha8myn sleGDJmfElbmD2ZYYaqrBC2Cy1T8sWPsWx3jkuM0ywRmzHLQt2ClVDzzJq8W21 uJHgenZaXN6t76p6xYRqAW3JjDOFAA2ux/DETx24OY0FibDLRfbY/fzdRij8abnsnMlDnV4HgYjpOM46Chp6WHLhLJRQQ0gkkq15UjQpytaCNLkEqe//NxF3tqPzAX ovYYhqDKsqny3LhPQ0kjNR01yYY9WrlqbggXuffEx/H8CNsQ7uGwxziCOa2GVXEI6AKAB03GEcOSwALH2wgzBze3Tb1 uGmhuYnaevvFOrrUfMO5WuMNsvoeo/tjG46/3J6b4ccLADJqewAHPqzYb/8Ac3wjxamuioFLIo KmbVISB4YC1l0g7noPfCvCpJyWnv1FRVjtsBJbtiy/wDrj IQ3/t4/wDtInjK5qcuUvpUUTm1xYkzsOl7 WOw8UUEOVRUHwlWZUy80ZcNFo5nJ5Wq3W18E4zdxU0Kg7fAlzuO0z4lI8pycZH8R8BSfEDJ2n5vKXmc34bXrv533wKwsOot9o44/wAQxTUulp90E88Y/MhOEB/1afb5aGYH6yRAYbZq6w8QVVU4JjizZpTtbUYJEcqGO1 g uHfCAH2pVnUGIy4m6m4u0sRP188N61Vk4nlRtLJ9trrDgEENKg02brf2wLg/DJj/uhmR8Y f 2WCi4ojzCspaWKgdBUS6DI06SaFCu/iVFG 22LMoQKGBUnbqe5HTDFcuyxJoqiOipUnhLvHLHEkbpdSpN0A2sThztuLAd7YdDT2Ou21v8A8 k8699QbdUmOP3 sWZWZVJFm6jDDM9QyzOGUHw0FUb2BF9B6g4kVZiqg6bC1rXv eGebAfZOddh9n1V/wD4YWtqDQGrHP8AiGJQLXVz9pQMiziDKquoqJ4ZJedTRwIsbpGQEbUTYix/XFuyjOmzlq1vhVgSD4YKFkaVm5odjqOkDtttiu8Gw001ZmQqIYZUSjhdRLGj6WMpFxqB3xeKaioKMymkpYaf4hlMggQIrug0g2XbYemAdLc1TB4019ddm5Mc8SncaFpJ8rokYEiDZA4L82rk0Bgg32AH44acUwfAZsKiNgBGmWzKu2rXDEqggdbfdm/r74Tzyonk4lqpoIWmemrIYqaMI8odqRVAXSm53BJ3w3zqqzXMZaafMqRqaQQNAp GlgRkDFyRrJvbVvbzxhZYXYsfrDKKvbVFHWJpeatHJlOZOdbRSUokbkhGcxsyMSocFem 4xVeEJ8qy7 sD1FaiQrJRAO4KtIgWQ3jiALk7m x/DD34t5 DDMGIf7Np0YjUSskM0cZtp36rb6 mKZRQVxjr82ga/2XJTpLcsXCVCvGJAd9lIAI9fTBj6jLq6jnEEoo/hujHjMmoVfOs/pnXlh5K45nPbmXjpY5Q4VQw09AoJ8/83hvGb75TnfiVb5fVgsxCoupCCSW2tiv8E1NC9JUUscMcdXAQ0kgXS9TCzEqzEkk6D4Tv5H9rE7m0g zM6XU8f8A06qtIEZtJC2Jt m/6YMoUe0X sF1LEXKmMYlU4IRI6/N0F9S0VJe76wSZCSy2UbE mJzisxxZW1Q6K4SppYgroHUay4LFW2Nhe2IbgnxS5g2vdoKdZE28JiYhTruSQRbEzxOsTZPP8UJJE LpDyo3VCNLNfQSN9rkD09MVp40xI 8tfzqxkeRK3w/wASUeUZdPBPTVlQTWSS6oWi0RrIBZWZ7bkg/wAnEZLVJmPENNWLE6RV2bUMsKssXyc9FIcoLX/e369b4sfCeXZJW5ZJ8TS09Uwr6gKaqJWZbJGdIJ8un/nENJDSQcTtDHEsax55SQ00MahUiAqd2AXYDYWFu/ngNlsFabjxDVas2PtHOP8AaaXYAuRfxNfr9NsEkVmMOkCyuHLXNxbsAPPChKqNTMiLe2p2VFLeQLEDA6fz0w8BiArkRxSrGbdB96QQu3i2JvjF6lxLW17rcB6mpcA RlY7Y2eEMlPKVa7BZSCwub6Cb7YxQg82X1Zjf0LHCW4n3TPQaAfw5av6P4NdTmVQQ39niSMeIaSZ2vYjr ziyx6FdQbECUfh52xXf6PZI bnEBLa9FNULZiAbF4zqHQ9R1xYkjkcSMgJVe5Njcb7YZ nYy Yl9ZyWTiVOKqz/JxVNJRSywvUSVM3MRioLklyjQ3Nz19b9Li EKajz7PsyknNO9LBVSU8ldIadoYkijVQI4jIoJuosACfm36XFyRWeQIradZ2JBF7i99sSUKzLGFlOpgSAbk Ht1xa7R9AuSB4lNPrwxJFeD9ZR87o6mq4gRxltZ8HSHKqaNjBLLAy828xsqksPEbG4tpucXLNIzPlubQgveSjqVUR6mYtpLKFAIJJtYb98PEtq3Ow7EE3 gx08sknUfZVsB JxitYVm 8Ia0sF 0onCQrqfMKtZqLMoYqqnCKZ6V0hRomMgLSMt7m7bfmScIcXZdXjNxVUdNUyx1lPTySfDwySqs0V4TrEakdACL fpjQL777j/EScJyPa6gkE9bdLYysoVadrHqarqj7vuASE4dglpMjy2CSOSOUrLNMkwIkV5ZGfSwIB2Fu2K5xlTVVRX0HIpamYLQhZDDBLIochSyAi/vi74A6ddvfC1iWGDNa7dj75QXzbjRaeKjpqWrhhhiSCN6fLpUm5aoFHjKlgfUWxa8hSaPJsoSZJI5VpVWRJgyyK pr6w298SRawJv22ufwwhznJbe1ja 2CdNo7Lsssw1WtRQFI/tOvqLEHqNulsEAIt eDfzvgp/264dnQ1Fkdu1 kRG5uR9ZX K0mlo8vSGGeZlqpZGWCKSQ6eVo/ZUgde/lhXheOaHKhFNDPE6VVSdNRG8bFWIYEB 2JsD5dzt0/5x0k7WIv138saDTAX 9manVE6f2McZzKXxhFUz11GsNPUShKLSzRQyOoZpHa11BF8WCLmHh4BopRKclaIxGN dzPh Xo0W1Xv6Ykrat/EO2OMyxJLNLJZI1Mjk9AB6db9gMQNKEd7M/qknWM9ddW39P7ym8LU YU ZTGopKuJZKF4 ZLBIiAq8bAFmAHnbDTM6fMVzzMaqmo6mQxV5qYnFNMY2KMrbG2 /l1xcYc4yWpmaBK6JKiNyjxTnkyXHVfvLL72bHHzvJY5eQK6OWZbllpg0oQDqWdfDt1O/Y WwZ0lRqWsP0cxgNZf77WGvkjGJU6vMOMK9Vimp61IGkjLx01HJCjBZAbyEKWI7/NbF/wBBa7gixJtfCY1bkkHraxuCOxFsKReIXU dwex9sWsSzSoXViSYKbk1TBCgUDPUADoenUWw3zNg2V5soBLNQ1KqigkuxQ2UAb74duVVbnp3J/2w0J8RYkna47W3wPVSdcxd Jay4aTAXmZ/lU3EWVSVEtHl85eojSJ fQTSLZW1DTcDE/kFTxDU558Xm0dcYoaCpCa6d4oV8cb8uJNITUbeW LIrubXvpsd79/phwC2lg9wLbE/7YHt0HtjIbow5fVBdnKDOJR HKTMPt SrrKKsg1RV8ytPBKiiWZhsXYWvYnviX4xppqnLqJoYpZZYa2wSFHkbRLGwY2QE22XFhja62uSR54BBcMAdNiRcdb4HNG1ij9DszY6suRYg58CU2hatThbOqJqOtjmjYLTK0E2qUTSxueWLXsDqv5XwrwfDPA2c09fR1CU9dFTh fE6LIhEkbKCwG9j0xbOVts51W6nHAkhsJGBFvU7 eNhVSpDo cTE6u1lZGTG7mUGips7yTO15FFX1CUdRPTStBSyPHUUjsCWVraSSLEb9QN8X7NiJspzqOINJI9BMixxi8hZ1sFsL7 mFYGOpdTN4AU67bm/TDjRHpddIs99Wna587jBtNIrVkzMrdSbmD46/eUvhKKojqq5HoKqmL0UYaplppYw7o6MykyAAE3uAANvM4luLjUnJeXTLPJLLV06laeOSRjEEkLlhGCbdPxxNSRXZiNX3qiJ7N8qgEXsT7YPEnKjRAxOkbnpfe/bFxpwtXtgyPiGa8WFf3la4NFemXyxVNJJAVq3IeojeKSVXjSzEPYm3S9ugHlivVNNmf9Z56qPLsxemOfR1PNSmqdDRLOCXHh0kdd8aOUu su 9rqTddumxwCxDxrceIMSCTey23H6fXFH0wZFTPUuurKOzkdyicbw5g1fFO0E0uXpQxxxOutoYnDsZdVrgE7bkdCPLFo4ZkkbIsnedWbVASnMa78rUwQ6h6Wth1mNBFmdK1HPLUJTySRPOtO4jM6RnVypCVJ0nva3Trh0iRxokcaqkcaqkaILKiKLBVHkMQlBFhYngyz3hqgmORHiqJKadIgwLxzINRv4mUgbjGIaSjFepA0m3mDbG5Ut9A/wAzdMYhKQJZd9wzhuo4Wv/MIjjRn5Jc/6O4Ivhc7qtjK1ZBT3/aEUcXMA pY/h6YsFK851IukIjgtcdQ5N9zin8B1/wANWVdG4YxV7womnfTUAMFLDrYjY/TF3phEomWO50ysrM1rsRbfbDLRNjePxE/qaEuh/P8AiJw08gdHlb 7FolG9h16/jh3gYGDWYseYClYTgToJHQkb36n/bHdid279bE7ee C4GKYl8zjHSCfLp64anUTe/e58zhWVrmw6D9cJ4U6m0s2PAhNa4GYWxuSb9TYdt8dsCLemO4Tdtyv44xpqa5tqzrHWtcmJFixINvAdh2A7Y5YHt3v9cGPsB7f84GPVIoRQoiFmLEkzm2/qNscAsAO9sdx3sTcdbW9Lys55ddh9Mctvf0tjuBjp0GK9xFmsdPTTxwysr086JzozucwUa46eJvOMHmTEdLKtwX8Mhm Yx0MVJD8VFST5hK0EdTKCVpIUUtNU6RuWA8MY7sw8sZ/mdTDmcsZpwYaOlQ09DAQbxQai95BfeRzd5GvuWPpZZrdTtHtrHnpej3sLX6E7kGXtmVTKjMAHElKskimTlOyc56hRf5kAFt9y/4kzdamgzQzwgU8iTPLEsLMiwzxStHIsfexIJ9n9bYs3C1NyJKZDbVFlbVs5HTm5nUBowQPKOKO3vhpxPSc2ozS2zwVVHXqfOCvpxA/TyeIf/AC9cLjSBQLPOY4XUltWavGJYskzClqaWjhjLBOQTRFyLzQRWV0J6cyI GQezDZ9pmNLnURYdLedsZrk9XFRFaOon5MFTUIyT9WoqwLphq0Tf5d1k/eViD8otoGT5jHmlDFULoEqM9PUpG2pEniOltB7q3zKbdCMavrG9nZ5i6/09Vu9zxHckanT1tc3udsdXl2 VbXAGw6YOenbbpfBNH46h07DARudhgmZ 0oOQIAASyAAL1O3rgjBhsb2F7X6YVUMDva1tjfvgxAOxxvp9UaWyeRM7dOLF44Mbgkbg2NrYMHYEnrfr2woECkkHa3THDGp9PbBzayh2IZeD5go01qgEGFEouBbCvr3wmIv8Xe/TCmFuo9rI9qG0e5g 5CaCH1A7E3I3w6jbULdx mEMGRtLA/Q4vXqG3gsftJNQVTtjjAwMDDbOeYPAdgTe1gTfy9cJgSCOPQVkYBfE/V1PWxGFMDHSpGYMdBNjY2745jh16wbjQFIYEbluxviMZluo4eUwUNVLe5SOVhYgm52B/PfGLS7T1HpI4F vzHrjZZLtl YKwNhFUW6EMNHUg/ztjGWIeadrWvI5 pY4RP8AzjPSaL VJjg4Kua0szIzpFNqslybmKROg62uP5GNL6X2tvjPuA7HNhvusNRIFtcNZVS3od8aEwKsynqGIwboz8zCL/URypnMDAwMMYrgxwkAEnsL47hKdtMZ9dsVbOOJ2ccmJHrc9TfBHcrYDqfPAR2YkHoFF/fBJPmHsML6dPi/Zb Ze67NW6ucLyHvb2wHILE3v0xxlI2v2vtgvTrv uGo2KwZF4 o6i1ixBVzzO4H1 mBcG O XrgmuxbBuQ5EwIKnBnMDAwMaSIMRGZZxNT1KZXlVE2Y5xIt SGCw066Q2udrgWFxe5AF vbEnPURUkFRVTH7qnjaVh3a2yqPUmw uMtqcwqnmr3kklhev5nxDQMy86KRwxjlAIuoI6fxwv1uoNIAXsxt6boxqGLP0JJZ/UUxiWOqqocyzyV4HqaiDSaLLqdAxFHRstgSSbyMNtrdsQdBRy5hWQUUbiLn83mytq0QQRRtLLK4UhrKoPf9cNdug6b9MTHDk1NBnNJJVSxQ0z02ZU9TJMdKrHNRyptbuTYDbvhCXLtlp6sIK02rLtwurSZb9oysjVGaSGplKKEVEiApooUUdAiqABhDienBGWTieOA1U6ZHVSSoWQ01W4kDEKQboyhgb7X/EnBLzNk7pIDohrJkhJ6FSqO1vqTgvFTp8bwhFUNy6D7SjnqpGNkUJPFqJPotzh4xX4QceBPNVhv oEZ8yiyxyU1RUU1TGUkhqHjkVrlkkiYoyEix7W/PtvachqpfhYFyWWCnzmFI4qvLq1lSmzdQ50TQyOQvOAIVhdSbXB867m0y1Wa5zVB42WfMKydGhJKSI8zMGiJHS24vhk2lmbup9z u EOcGemK71wZreUZ3FmZnppqeWizOmuKuinDB0sdJZCwBI89u463uZXa5Pna MqyzN6iDNIszlM0zLpjq5aiRpJXiKiMjUd7Beg9BjVVZWVWQhlZQysDsysLgjEEY6ivUVe23HU7gYGBisGgwMDAx2J04ehA222xxDcDzGxwbBD4XBtsw398EVL7gKee5lY2whj1AwIIcfs3uPMYMrgjyHTfHdsFfTpN 3T39MWQh8VsOfrObK5YHiOYzdR6bYPhrStuy lxh1hsqlBtPiChg43DzBgYGBi8mDAwMDHToepY/ZeYEsf7mVb97Gw6nGLst5JrG3jc9v3jjZa2JpcprVBIKgyix3 7If OMbuHklKE6dTWJ6kajbCKz a09Jo/wCSJYeA0mlzlOW2laaGaom83iKmLR9SV/DGiMxdmY9WJOKD/R4SM4rVH7WXOX ksZGL6cGaQDcxgHqBOVEG2354GBgYYxVBhrVEXRfrh1hlU/3lvQYlRlgJnacIYkCRuMKCS5Fx9b9MJY7je3Tpbyw5gVdz18LDuosWB6nCeDKR4gb2Pl2wdVQnVubefngYWHTKVsycdTcoLyCvGYnjmHBAPUY4UUiwFu4OMq/UazgEYl20T DEMDHSCCQcEllhp4pqiY2hgjaWQ ar yPUmwHvhmHUjcDxAdhztlY4sr7LTZZG27Faqpt6/wB0h/NvqMUOZ9cjMPlFgp6jb3xI5jXy1ElVUuf7RVO7Fg1ggJ0lQAOwsuIu2xHhNgrX1DV06dceZ1NptsJnuNHQKKgvnz ZzzPQYWggq6iaCjgH31ZJHFGNurH5j6Dcn2xyFQ7jUVCg3e/ZRvfFv4Qy7mz1WbyKbJqpqPULEMQOY49hYD3OKUVG1wol9VeKKy5ltoqOCgpaWjgAEVPGsam27Hqzn1JuT74SzXLo80oZaYhOat5qVpBdEqEF1JHkehHrh7gw6Hv5Dy9cenasFNnieIS1ls9zznMxmYSM8hYsdBCOxTRZu6kAAXHTCRuO99h/4xbuJqOSirmlQf2HM25jr1EdQuz2v53v9fTFWkgkV3uLLzCoY2Ubna4HT/jHl7qzW5We5ouFyBx5hqdwshX9l l/MY0jhPMDU0T0cjXmodIW/VqZydB/07r GMyRSWABVW63Y2Hp1xO5JmRoaykrSSIw/IqgAbGJ9mP02Ye2MxyJF6b1mp4GBsQCCCCAQQbgg7gg4GKxP1BgYGBjpEGOEagQe/447gYuhIORIYBhgwhkCi3Vht6YSYsdyf4YXawDGw6Yb4d6AI WC4P1irVllwpMVgNpF9dvph9iOT509CMSON7Bhz95OnOUgwMDAxWbwYGBgY6dHkKiSnaM28Syxm/fUDjECNMkoWxGpt nc426AsBTgKxDSS62BsEAW 49emMQv42t69DfucI7Bi0z0WjOUk/wJrOeIquyqaeZ5NJI1pHYhTbtcg40U4zzgB41z2zfNJRVUaeRa8b/AKA41FzTqPEF6giw32PpjWm723IAzmDayvfg5xxGZRwLkG22/v0wU7ddvfDwyx9F3Z2628hfphJpWuLhCSdWoAG48rkYMrudj mLnrRfMSCOQSAbaS1/TpiPqL81sSZmkIIJ8thsBiNqf71tuwtgmnd7g3CB6jbs4iOB9cDAwyiyDC0Wwv5nb2wjhwu6r7DCv1FyKwo8w/RKC5P0ncDAwMefjeDFS4wzLkJBlsLqJZdNRUk2sq7iNSCP9f0GLbincUcN5lXVEmYZe4ld40WeldlViUVU1RM/hNwBcG3v2xqljJ0ZrSqGwF/EostiFkUHlMoRC7IWuhAYaQbjrcXt1wRSpVndNSxhF2YJbUWt03P874FRDPSyGGrhkp51AGiaMxk vi6 4xxVDFb2sQLlja9t p2HlikdA/SOKemmmejp4gOdVSgKB81i2lA/a3Un0xq9HSxUNLTUkXyQRhAe7Hqzn1JufriocG0Jnnqs1kSyR3p6S421kWZl/wAo2 pxdsP/AE nam8 Z5b1fUb3FQ6Hf5gx3cex/PHMDtbDOJIwzigXMsvqaYAGUKZacn/3UBsPruPr6Yy2VXUL814nMW991BJW4xsQvf26drYoHFNB8LXmeOI/DVsDOdN1VJQwDXbcCxIb/V6YU o05AsEf j6jBNTf0lVI8zva 4Nz6YVhk060NtMmkgkC6uvykH8jhJgQxXVq0nSD0vbbvhWkpKyvk5VFTy1Dd SupFv0LP8o pwkUEn5RPSMwUZY4mkcKZoa2iSldjzqJVSx/ahNwh ltJ9h54smKrwxklZlRmqq6VDU1EYj5MR1JClwx1P3Y2HQWFu974tWCdRW6hSwxxPPl6zY3tnIzBgYGBgSTBgYGCuxUbdTsMXRC7BR5lWYKMmEkb9n1uf4YTwOu Bj1VNQpQIIhtsNjFp1eo9xiSHb2xHLbWvffviRxjd v8ApCdN kwYGBgYzhMGBgYF8dOxHcbaKSofe6JMwt12UnbGHggM526n9cbgoCUc7N05Uzn20nGHiwZ5/XCJzm1p6PRj FJrgwStnVGkbMl azMqhiAqaiN9t7WPvjTGZmN2Nz69sZzwIwTO4ywFmjljU3sVZ1P03tbGjAsDcGx3wXpOWaBeo8bYBe4IvcbiwOAxZjcnfA1P8AvN JxzB4HOSIqz9IMNKkWcH94d8O8NK2 hCD3uLd7WONF4ZT95lb gxvgYKH1AkDpe4xwSA6b9/ywwxFW4dwTTQ08M9RMxWGCJ5ZSBchVFzYefYYa5LnEObxVEkcMkPIl5RSVla4K6wQygDcdcN8yzTh5Fq8vrquxkh5c8cSSO6o4BAuotq6HrhhQZrwxktFFHTSVBlmhOYxwzoWqJmkBEfOIGgarC3pbzwq1bByVLDAHP5jfTVFU3bDuJGPpjzLTJPSwMFmnhRiksgjaROaVijMrFY76tgL9MReSZ4udHMbUvw4pZIlX7wyF0kDFS3hAB23t54qPD1VRfaddV5hLFNmlSktPQwSrI3xFTVAhua6A2U7L6AnyxccjylcoojAWRqiaQ1FU8dwhkIsEjvvpUbLf37488CScx1ZUtQIPclcDDDMM4yjKyqVtQVlZQ6wwxtLLpboxVdhftc4PQ5nl2ZRvJRTczlkLKjKUliJ3GtT59sT9pgUOM44jiaGnqE5dRDFNGf2J0WRfwcEYiZOFeFZWLNlVOLncRNLGpP WNwPyxMKxYnaw874g854gy6iTMaeCo1ZnAhhSNUYrHM6g3Z/l8IN/pi35nIXPCSRUUNMY6GnNNFyYvBTRMgZI1NidAN p39Thpm2a0uUU6TTKZJZiy08AYJzCu7O7Hog2ufX8KxwjNlsVTUc2XVmVY/w8CLG7Ny0HOdnkG1yev8AlHngZoFzbib4eVlWhogRO7NpjSlpBrmZmOwDNcH3w5XUsumUp2eBAm0anVN7nKjk/eSNNVcYZhTPXLJRUMBiknp4RSiWedFQuukSEkaugv1v03w74ezOtzSlnlrIgrwzCISLGYlmGkMToO1wdjbD2izDL67mmjqIpeWY1flggqCPCbMAbG22DVmYZfl6iSuqkgDf3aNdncHcFUUE4MRNmLDZkeeeDA7Ld 6oVYOeOORHeEKuko66FqerhSaBiCUe9rjoQQQQfrhKizLL8xjkkopTKInCSKyNG6Ei41K2 /bDgs5IXYXvbBi7bFyORAmLUtg5BEjYeGuGICGTK6ZmHQza5rfSViPyxKqqRqscaKka/KiKEUeyrthGoqaWjhM9bUJDECUVnvd2teyKo1E wwzoc8yavlFPTVLc zaUmjaMvp3Oi xPp19MYg1Vtt4Bmx9 5d7ZI sk8Kxm4I8v0xH1mZZZl3JFbUiNpQ5jUJJI7KltTWQHYXGE4M9yWSkqq01PJpo6j4VJqlGjE8oQOVgQXc2vv4cB oPX7ZQnmE6Oq3duA4kxiKznPKPJkjV0aorZwDT0sZsxVjpEkpAJCk7Da57eYVkzWhiy6XNUmWekjjLIVJ 8kvoWIXANy2x28/LFb4ap5Mwq6/iXM5B4HlETyELEHUDmS ybInX8Rjzpz0I8rrGCzjgfvHVXV8cU9BJmc0tDT6DEfgIaMTSIjtYmSRifl6nc/TE1ldXPmOV0VZUQ8iWaNmZbMourFQ6h/FZrXF/PHKLPMozCeSmpJ3aZFaQLJGU5iKQCyG5B6j RguaZzlWWBBWVBV5VLhI0aSTl306yF6Lf9Om2CNOpD7gcY8zLUNlNhXmOsDBVbXpYdCqsPUEXB3wfHpdPet6716z/AH 883Ymw7T3DxC8iDzOH GdOt3vfoPzw8xi5y5htAwkGBgYGKzaAbEHyN8GeRn2IUDyVQMFx02vsPDtsTf88VZQTkywJxiOlYtST330xTKNuoCHGHkeJr7b329zjZaudabLa2dgwEaTupRNehipRTa488Y2w 8mB28bfqdsJHGLWnodGc1ye4JjEubRr4vDqmJXsIluLH6jF8FbCSQQ6jsSAb/QYonAraM4HzeKKZbrfYFSb4tfrceH6d8M/Ta1drM/aJ/WrWr9vb95JfGU37zfRTbHVqoHZVGoFjYFhYXxGE3Jbve wA7 Q2wYF/F1te7W6XOwNsNzQuOIgGsfMlZmKRSsOoUgd9zsMR5aSSOBSrkIrqzWJWxIANxgjTzsqqztZdx2JPTc4TLddN7HsL9MQtJC4MizUB2BHUOPCjW2YWv NsE6 vtgz2IDD9oC/lqHXCM0vIgqZxYmCCeZb/vRxlxjdW XcYOy5YKJUc5/61n0NBEV0Qj4OR0tqCReOeU29yq79hhbiiaOP7PyunhQuRFI6qBqO3JgiuBq8z GOcNtT01PPmVbKR8XWx5bBsC5ZiruR7k3PsPPCNA8FZneZ5vWtopqAS1b3v4XD8iFFHcgdAO9vp5wkNWT/qsP9hPVAMlv/wAahx92lsymipsup6SmCRl4UAeXlpqaRhd31WvuScSodNQv0BF/UdxthhTzQVEVNUQajFURRyx6l0sUcarkHfCOdZomTUkdS0BmeWcQxpr0LbQXZmYA/T/je2vREZdvWIFo2ssJU95lbpqpcu4urpcxAvUTVMaTyaSIjM4aKQE9FIAW/YHyxZ8vyyjyySukgEpNWyFw7AiNY9RVEAA2Go9bnfFd4oekny3IszlhelqKqNy0Mv8AemDla7FSNWxsAbd/wtNCKj4HLviQRP8ACQNLq fmFBcN6 eFaAZOY3vLbAw4zwYt7YpfE7PXZjT5ZSiIPCUSUryxK1VVEXJGzHQu5623 lymdY c7ISsMckp3 bloXt9bYo2RTUay5rn YOQKc6CzqvjlqfG3LRdy1h fbBrabBQMe f6QLTWke5Yv8Ap6/Jlsp4KShgjCpFHFRQ/OUUOUhS51MBfe2 /fFGoNFRUzz1YLQF5K uBbSslNSycxYST2kkZV mLVxHWJS5W8KsOdmX3UVzpZYAA8sh1drWH1PliqTwVFLluXoqEy5tMk0aaW1tSwsI6eMjr4mZnt7eWCNc43qidKP3Mn0xG2M9h5c4/oOTH2S1b0UXEGfTKjBzFSU0aqEilq5HMtgo20r3/wCduZfmFDTs2YVQ 0eIa6VjTxSHUkChtKs9lIDHrYA2FhsDhfOIoIcmp8to357ZNWxRZiUDFBUSxMxJYbGxJ1eV8S2Sw5RleUU2YSNBCktNHNUVT6eY7kXZQfm2NwFHljOutiwryAAM8/fvE0tsQIbNpyxxgfQdAwnDeXVtJDXVNWvKnrpUkEJtqjjQsRqHYkk7eVvpOO0EMc087aYoI5JpHt8saDUf MEpaiOtpqeqWKaNJ15iJOAsgUk2LAE9eo374Z8QFxk2YiMAkrCrXsQIzKuu rbDhcUUfIehmJH3anUfxOMnEr9NFNxPmz1NYCMvokT7i9lBfxJT2HTzk3ubethzPtKcR5JHThVeEZYgEaqtmeYsBYehH44l8gaiocgpqyd VBIZqmd5GBdnLlNC2AJY2AUW/TEVkkE c51U55MjCnind4gRs8 nlpGh6ERjr6279FRTdWijlmOTHQfba7nhEBA /iP MJFWgo4AFaWordSBgCdMSEHfr1YYhYkp6TI5K dY3klWTKslSVbrHGxLVdZpO2pjex7bfRTiCobMs7WhgOrkgZZTkHYVEhvLLt 6b/8AxwvmVLFX57luSKOVl2V00cc7s1o0poolqJnJ6AnZb v4j6vFrvZ4HA/5/eb6PNVddZ8/MfxI6oNZFlfD2UKXNRVyNmfKvYo1W3JpkJHSy P/AF4vq5PQnK4slbUKRYooZCraC4jYSMzN2DEEsfU4q9JPQV3EWYZ0ziPLqCnnrQ0ikCOOG1HCVXr0vYW67dsTmf1 jh eppS/9vWlgiaxWQRVXiY6T0OkEfXC8ccwi7LFU/5mV jq6aq4nqczjCx5bQQVU9owqKtHTU/wyCwtu5I0 /pguWJJm2d/HVOrVBqrZ4yLKshtHBEpI3VAbWv z64arDHl UUUZF6jOGXNqsAWMeV0hvBAev8AeMQevfE3wnA3wE9XILvW1Mh1Eklo4vCOva5bHFHdRWnZnaixa1Nn04Esaj6dzfHfPAG3a9t8HVA5AHXbof449dWi0VBR0BPIc2NkeY4plshb97C OKoUADsLY7gYfUxiBgYEGBgYGJkwYRqJjAFYJqBJF72sbXGFsN6iJ5dV2tGsZKqP/c33OLJjd80ytLBTt7iVY3NyLMxLzFE/MK8sM7AalYey7YyqRbTzgdNZ69eptjW1 JmyiuiiQc4xzQi5K HSAdvO18ZJKSZ6gi7feNYnra5te Euo/ntPSemnNAyZP8AAoU5s1yQVgnIsbEkqB/HFptv1HcncdsVLghgubK3cjRYAGwYML74txI6DqT/AD0wy9KPzWf0ib14fy/xOeV72vv5gY62m/gvbtfHT2sLbAkdCN7HCnIj1lOao8CPfSdr2FiPPph0WA7nmwrHgRHff6jf1wNrrc7HriSTLI5GIErqACWJCnp GEJaOS5YSo1yLtJdSfLzGMhejNtzNW0tiruIjVQCCt/X2I6Y4VDoyFQUYFHBGxDAqQ3vhykbIwWSG4g1uSBfUCLhb9PXANm 9VSsb3sD2t3BGK7wrfY/ ZYVEj7iQFHw9lFFUc5fiJTHMksCTuGSF13BVQBe2xF79B5Y5Lwtks1VJUuanRK5kamWQLAzE3Nwq6rE9tWJt1uxtsduvfBL2At1uVv7b9MU EoxjbNvjtQCSXP0itrctUUBV0qqqAoAFgBYdhjldl9FmNPJTVcZeJiGGlirI46OjDoRjqagbnzBFsOsKfVByoh2gPbeZBwcM5XHURVM8tbWzRaeT8fPzVTSdS2UAA27XviZdrA2sWINvK/rgM4Xbqf0wl1JPrfGej0e/wCduptqtWR8o7nDvcGxuCDfcG4sbjEDDwrlEVQk7NPKscnNip5nUwKwNwLAAkeQJxP ZwL9PTb6YdvSlmNw6iuu6yvIQ4zIytyTLK sjratZZXjiSLlGQiBlQ3GpB7m4vY4PmeU0maLTiZ54mp2Ywy0zKjpqtcC4ItsLe2JD/nAxBorOcjvuWGotUghuuozpsty lo3oYoVNNIJOcsh1mYybs0rHck/z0wwj4YyGOWOUxTSiJi8UM8zSQIxOq4Q9d/MnE3f9cc7Yg0VnGV6nDUWjOGPPcGCSxwzI8UqB45Y3jdWF1ZGGkg4Pjp7WxtxjEwyc5kC3CmQl0Yx1HLW1oee4iJAAubeLfvv3xNxxRwRLDTqsKRpoiEShVi2IBVem3XBzgW6YySmtM7QBNnvtswGYnEh6Dh/KqGpWrRqiWrj5o5k0l11SCxIRQBfHKzh/LMwq3rJnqVMqqlRFFLoinCgLZxbVvYXse2Jmwv0P 5wYrbSBbcnp59cV Hq27dvHcuNTdu3buepFHhvJZKnmtzEhnaBp6JHAopnisEMkQFyB1tqt OEafMaXiT7Yyt6GSOng0aZuYpFlcqrG62Vha46jriY6/W I2oyLJaqZqmSnKzSNrlaCWSHmN01OqEKSe5the/p4DBl5 3UNr15YEWZH0P/ADEq1RTU9RNDw/k0s1SOYJa6umYyKipZQEYCwjS3bq1h zi709PFSwU9NCumKCNIYx30oLXPqep98J0lFRUMbR0kEcSsQzlRdnYd3Y In3OHXUHb6 WC9Np/Zyx7P7D6QfVar38KvQ vk/WcF 354c08f7ZtawAwhGjMy7bdfww/ChRYYm5tx2f3lNOn ozuBgYGM4XBgYGBjp0GBYG4IuDsfUYGOEgdfb646d YrCpZHTmGMvIw5kelWUEDxLe4uPbGNT2Wpqwu4E8tjtuNbWONko5BKivsv3hAHXwgjr2xkWYRiDMc1i3slbUquoWOkSNbYbYT6gEWGPfTyCmftJXgaMPmp8PyxSOT/lG1vri6ROiCVJVGjd m tTt OKTwM5XOok30ywVStYHbSgNzi BHYtFp 7cvqcgglSw33v9MG6Dgvn7Rf6uCWrIiJWmczyEuCfGFRel9/Fcfjh9FExCqWEjsLlyFG34dBg4RUFksBfttf1ODalCOtvExUg g7YMstJGFi2qkKctE41MacvWzWurFjud77446pI0aliGQ80AHcjpg COdHjJARVOra57WtbEDuaEcY8TkqytyzGwFiSQejbfKffHdAdAuki4AC23B8sGIV1 aykatV9OkAar3OKhU5rmfEVfNlWRztS5fAR8bmEeoPJHf5lYWIDdI1B36nbYZW2hBg9zSqkuSRwPJk7NFJHKUZTdBf1A67gb4KLWFxbVcjp5dcV/NuE5KenpjkQc1RcpUzVVTKagklWSZH UWI3AHQ4njDNGIlla8mkK7AWDMFAJt64L095b5LBgiL9Vp1r es5z4 kMtyTuQF2A6E32w6UgqpHlvhqoYE6h1A39cLI1iQTsbkehxl6hQbVyvYk6K0VthvM45JY37dPbBdyR7A46wsxF u Obd8E0/ywJjafnM6Qfp67fljmE6iempYJ6qpk0QwKHdjcnqFAAHUm9gMNctzOmzSOompo51ihm5AadVUyNpDEoFJ2F7HFvcUNszzOFbFd4HEfb4G3f29sD d8AY0mcH87YHntfp/JwLe Oi /tc7 WIM6c9tx1vgYDMqLJIVJEcbvp/eCKWttiB4dzWvzVszlnOqBeUYNEQSONm1B40Ybm1h1v772GLWqrqh7M3SlnRrB0MSesNt8GBAtcbmw3AtfzOIubOcvhroMtUTzVkk607rCoMcTMCxLux/ZHzWH6bGzjM1yqhep0o0zsIaWNydLSEaizd7KN/wxzXJtLZ67nLTYWC45PUk9LNraxIAuSNl/E7Y5Y3B2AJ2udjt54qWW5ZUZ2ftXOZql4pv/AE1Osrxq0Y25rBbAA/sqLeffDvKcozHL8zzGXXEuWyGUQwrLI sM2qM6W6Fdwb3vfGCXuxBCcGEvpq03KX5H2/YSxKFNr9LkX9B6YKbX26Xtvju3iubXPkd7Ygc5zaenmiy kJWVvhzVSRkc 87fdU8G zMAbmxsD2xvbaKRuaDVUte2xZPMrLfUpB8jtt9cAKxOmx1bbEYrsvDFPLT1TMXmzORHeBpqmoMEEzWICgsSQOlze/X0xMcN5fmVBl6xZi4ao50rIolMxiia1kMhAv3PpfA51L52lcZ 8IGlrI3K cfaS8SBABbfvhTfAwMV6m8GBgwdhtfbrYgH9cAML3Kqw7g7fpiMn6SYXAsbXtt0v2wYaSQujr3DH dsUikzLNK/i4BJ6gUcb1ETwxylqYUsUb6G0XK3bwm/c3tjJ7thAI7mtdJsBIPUuuG07qGHM5qgXC6PEj7dx6f7YdAKRu1jfyuOnphOoOmI6ZIwzkIpkJVRfckkjG6MN2IPYpK5golLQnUNP3sgNrCw23xlmeJbNs0Gm39pla3lqa 3 2NXooiIgraDrlO6OHWxsOo2xk2bTpUZnmksZJRquo0G97qHIB/hhPqDuuJj700YpAkvwCL5xKbfLSTG/wDqQY0EG2/64oHAFhmlUTfaimN/TXH1xfz9Ba97np74I0nLNBvUP1L J2 2OC1xc2Hc QxzUunVcabXvfa2CtNDFBNVOw5EEElTIen3calza/tg48DMW9nAlWqOKM0Wsrcu z6GjqoZliRqyoklRQPvHeQxWXZPGd/TthOr4uzCnamqzlkcWT1DSfCvVNItZWRxFdckYU6V2N11Lb1N74gsmRs6z2q5keqOqlnrK7nBZAadjd4W3tudIFh0vtiU44V5JclpYEYLFFIn3a COWpZUiXw37AWFulux2V 7YUNgPniOPZqFgrK9jmSHGObtS5dDSUxLPmaB5CtrikPRbHvIbD2B88SnD2U/ZWW01OyL8XMBPWFQt2ncX0XA6J8o9sVejpvtbilBJcwZRDTqFKt40olEMYkubbtZx5/TE/xXmb5dlbLGxWWtYwlw1mjgWxkbV1F7hb27nGqPkte3jgTCxMBaE88n/ELXcTRx1Yy7KaKXNK 7qwjbl06GN9DgOBc6Tsx2A8z0w3lzrN6CooYc/y6kgizCRRC1JUF5YC2lDqjYm6gkA2PfbyCeV068P8ADVRmAijTM66FWUsQx59QSlPED10qCGsO4J74iuGKKDMM2mqZhJVQZcgkjeqlklValpCE5Yc79GY3vY9MVNjkqM8nxLCqraxI4H9yZI53nldlFa1J9nxFWTXTSyzOxnX5SypFuN7qAfL1wjLxLLTQRs9CaloWhp6 aBjHB8a6lnp6a97svQ72v bfiKVq7P5YqUc2ejFNl0KEq8fxDWIYjqNDsxbz0 m6ObUPxWZZNwvl4f4altSyykm71DaZauoY33ZR19T3viW1VylsN9hKLo6Sq7l8ZMs1bmWX5fSisqpCkbreJABzpTa lVJ7d/L9YiXiGvp3y6Ssyk01HWOFj1Slqu2oKToJC33BGw6 mIOauWrztZxSyVS0rPDlNCobQy0w0Ro4HkbO/tuR2nYcozOrrIs2z6oRIaKM1IpRpJVY/vdLaLoFW17Akkjc40fWu/6Dj/x9yZguhrqA9wZzyfr9gP8AeRnEOZZnUww0FRRfCy/EwSchJFleVZFKxfKx3v29cTmQpmNPTmjqsuSjhpUjETiVZHnldmaRmCkgf8 mIjJlOc5s azjenY1LbadEsmqOCIgGx0qNQNgfPFwF/4 2CNIhsc3lifA/Ew1ti1INMqj6n8zjMiLI7khI0eRyouQiAsdIHfyxVm4izdGyyomo4oaHMZw0MTAmoWj1iISMxIN2vqFx26b4tQttY223vsAB54pbseIeIadYwfhaWUMkm4C09MwbU2sdXb0Hzf4ca6x2XaEOCTMNDWj7i4yAO/9v6yazfO6nK5xB8CsqSQmSnlMjESlDaQskdiqr0JJ74Zrn2anLRXLS0786slhidEmWCnhjVbme prE6vFewxD5pmRzDNRJBHzIpy2WUQkZkjlXWEBbQCxGvxf MWisiiy/I/gIimuaGPK6e7Ac2eoIQudwe5Y/wDOBVustd2VvlENNFVSVhkyzdwtdnc1LTUE8NHE0VfFFJFJUTFY Yw1NFqTxeEXJJW23rhvHnGZ02WivGV0zRsKiqDQ3igVWm0RDQG16iPGTY3 txEVlEK/MMnyVHZocuijoZpFvy VAqmoYEC2otcDfsO H3FUxZaPKKUIGIimeIAW1MTHTxXYd7Ej6eeKm6wh7N3XA/MsKKwUrA5PJ76EjMnGc/FNmNPlsdZJqlpWmlnKRRSysryzWDXvY L64ecVXq8yyvLy iGOHVNJqUCITkvJIwBvYKoOLPl1DFQUdHQxXIiUIznYvITd3PuST/4xSauePMs2rHOhYJaipikm0amTL4kDTMC21tC2UWG7/wCLEW1 xQqE/qIl6LhqNQbAOFBx/iWCjz CSsoqBcvlpqaoijGXySyKJHi0Nyi0XYMF2sTif29fr5 mKfk9NLX57V5nOuhaO5EWllWKWSMJBCur9xOvkffFxG97Dp0Ha DtHY7VlrOs8RZr6kS0Kg5xz YFAYqCdi1jfsOpxR6WqBzTM83mgaaRK0pQU8JRqipq6lSlPECL2AS5O/bfpi65ixo8tr6tzo0wScrSNzJJ90th9SfpiC4UoqUO9Q6wrDRcyo5gWyQz1KEsVYMV8EQUEdtRF wG1NvuOqp45heiq9ut2fzxJHJ82nnzCvyqvoUo8wpUWdUSXmq0RC3F/wB4XUmxtv2tu6zLPKahqFy CCauzaVNUVHTi2kdbzSHYADc nlfFTo80D5txNn8BVTBQSvE0ouglqHSCnRiRftsB10D3KPDNVmRkq2y/L5KuvqJtNdmE0gHJhb7wIskgKBybsxNz0sNrgQaluFzkkmHnSKuWxgADj7y2ZZnlRV5nXZVW0aUtRSQPM7JLqjBjKiRWJJG1xY6t7HYYLPxC8r1cWSUaZg1EW NnkkaKmgRU5hZW2VttxZ7 nfEPmtHNlcVZHFUyS5lnSySVEoCMseXwyDmiUyXJLa92P7oHS BS02cVdDT5VlFIKDJVkkFTWTTgy117a31INTKx6WABtbUQMW92z9Hn95T2q/5gxj9pJf1nlOTUmbrQDlvUCnqea0qJFcgK8YtqYNvbBI Jqs009T8DBUvLNOKCCklZAaSkS89XO8pJ0A7dB09cN86WgyfLsoycr8WlRNNUVBqpDzBEg085ioNlFyBt0Ww33xLZBSsKBpqiIKa7WyxMFCx0TbRRBFuoGnci53O5v0spsL7N3iQwqVN 3s/tCJnK1nDlfmbKtKxpKiMXZmRZZF5a6DbUb6ttuvtfDPhKgKwT5tNC0U9cqQxI7yOUpotgfGf2j0t2UYPnVBQx0OVcO0ES0yZnXMdMDFTFHErSPPbcncjr ItixQww08UFPCoSGCJIYkGwVEAVR WNURmcF/A/eZO6ishP9R/adcuEYr8wUlfcYj6qYyCLwsoszANsbHYEjDxi6TLYMwlB1AdF0gWxH1DM80jEb3FlG5sBYYaUKAcmJdUx24HmP4ZjS5ZNMpHMvIYwf3mYIPw6/TGXZhEkVbUCNgyvaUG37/iI huMaZWpyssSFjoKCF3Nr7mQEj88ZnUM0lRVs5N1maNQOgVSRtjy99hbUMfE9j6fXs06jzgST4ElWPNpQ7oqvSTr4mALtqjYAeuxxeJnqSHjbSoX5tIF3t53xnfClXHR5g8jlgOV0VWYuwkQqAF326n2xpdQqSokyAN4dyjfMvmCOtsMdFYFsKkdxZ6pUzoGWNXlBSJEPhQAkgEi4GIfirMoKTIhTBjz64lI9IFuXTujvrv0HQfTEutrxqbndVNrG97YrGdxUtdnEbzBoqKgmSiLkkArE/OeQD9xmNibfsdcGa04r2L2Yt9PUtbvboRtkE9Fw1UZbuUqEgowkMaszShw01lYbC9wN7Da9 2JLJqCvzWt 38xiCjnSVmXpGzXmcppiZQ22le1 pA6Ab2URZdWMtS9NTyTIAiySxRu6j5rBiCbeWHZINrbCwvc9T54EXTFcK3Qh7asPlwOTKJw9WCieSKOOSrzXNcyjhkUrIEgpoQTLNKygqCDcWB2I3t3keMaaWWKgmQRGONauGRp1BjVSvN3v52IAuL28xizLFAjO6Rxo8h8boiqz/wCYgb4Oyh0IdAyN4WDqGRh5EHbFvZwhQmR7/wDEFgEpVdXyZ1BFDlVNJLQ5VQ8 pYrYvVPGkMcMdm ZAWbv59xdLIM4iy6idYIRIKSLMKzNppQUVagaYaGmikuFJbYHbz2He8IkcYCxoiIL2VFVV36kBdsJy0tHOnKmp4JIuYkxjeNChlQ3VypFrjttivw7A788yfiF27dvEp3CsDVeZzVs0kVScvQSrLHfQayoUtpNyblbtvcnf2wy4erUpa2tq0T47Oq tWlo6e76UgMokqaqWUqLDYixt8vTz0JVRBpRERbk2RVVb y7YKkFNHJJLHBCkkl ZIkaLI99zqYC5/HEDTEY56knVZLZHcotB8Hw3nmdrm7vHTywuKaqdS/MhMplV1AGo6hs9uhFj1vh3mmY1GY5Rm9TQUtRFlsSojy1SvFNUJzY9TRL2S25/m1xdI5BpkSNx1AkVWAPmAwtgx3Fja1tNrbaelreWJGmIBVW4lTqFZg7LyMeZSOHKqlSCiy6ggMkjzVFTmksrRq8EbOyR7KQSbAb2NunU3FmYW1A21X/ACOHkNNR0ystPTU8CsdTCCKOMMfNggGDNFE3VRjbTB6BtJyILqtt7bgMGQ YCVsvzQRahK1FVKmhdT3MZ UX69bYquVTQtlslHlrGXOM3ZzVF3aQU0EbrE5kkNjYqTaxvucX800R6XGEEy ni5hhSKNpG1OY40Qu3mxUXOL3AWOHPGBiVpLU1lMZyc/2lAX4PLuItVYHjpqCSTlEo0jWWNljdFXs3zXPc QuLFlzy51Vx5nJHoyulscsgdjqlmjk1fFSKRp8tHW1h5Ym5cspJ2V56emlddkeWJHdQeoDML2w4WAKAAqgAACxtsBawGB1T28ryVJzjE3stNmGxhsYzmUehqYstgr5VVJM3eY0ENOvOlLMZ5H1t0JF7hrW3A89uyy0lNn YVtclSXokmqJRFdlGqJeRHpINz8242Xa98XdaSLmCVUhEo1AOEXmWbcgNa /vgfCwmRZSqGRFZEcoutVJuVDHe3T8MYlbGAUDrmbCysMWI7GJW6rOjS5HT11XF8JW5irQwRHUeSXv942vyWxsd7npiux5XPR8P5jmMiMslS1NSU4IOpKOSYFpSD3kbT17AeeNIenppAoliSQKwcCVVcBh0YBgRfC5pzIpjZI2WRbNG4Vgyt11Ke3niGosY5saWquWsYrXzzKfw08YFHl9JTmSBKSWtzOskdiqVs7 GnjudyNw1wOl/U2xURegF8GhpkiTl08EccYLEpCiIobubKAL4cLTjwlmHUXH52vjZClSYY5mLg2vuVcSqcUVsMlRluTh3EkciVMmpLKCI20ly5A0eI3IPXt3xE5pmdO9AmQZEfjaitVpa2Sl3MjPIrOqjrZj8xNgALX2ONAmi1 JtJBGkhgDtf12w3joqam1PBTQxNIQpaGKKMuPJigvjMJu6PcI9wJjK5xKwnDAh4drcvAVswqhT1FQ0JA5ksDh1hjZ9rAXVfU374acPZ/kuX0D5fLHUR1sNTWsKOKnmaWYM5cNfTfYWVri 3fF3VGYELFfYkk3xyOLVIG0KrgFeYY1L2G5XVa/wCeLGtUIZDjHEoLWcFXGc8yh8QU3ENflVFm1ZTCKSKWq5lJCrkU1JNpMQqBvcixEh2 YX6bTScQw1kFPFklPNU1k0UKoHhZaak1XTVKxIUhLG4DdBe/Y2d4ZUvoZivUb2PTfDXRGFZQiBWB1qFCq2rrcDz74mtNxLo3ch7AAEdepn1dM f55SUyVKuk3KgHw8gCClhYiVzEpJF7OwudtY uhoiARovhUaEVQNlUWUW9sJRU9LAAsEEEKgaQIY0Sw228IGDGVBIsV/GwuB9dh9f5642ppKZJPJmN14fAHAEreT5vPm eZoJaeiMFBFMlFLFGrT04aURlGmJ1eMC52F7em9nwRIoIy7RxxI0rl5CiIpkfuzWAucGJVQSSAB1JIA8u L1qVGCcytrq5yowI2qVZSroz6j1W502A62x2ldY3HMjJd2VRIWHhVuwB7X9f0wi8uuYgSALbZbdLDocLRUupo31BU1XYXJ1AA7Dy3wTbtFRDmAV7mt3ViEztgtE1xY86HqG0tZwdJI2GMsqhI00zEjxSyk6TtfUcaLxDU8xUo42LuJVmKIzKGKfsyHYHqCo37nsMUcSU6tViYjx1LuCFLb3YG2ntjzDHD/0ns9MPlIieSZZPWiedZxDHDKEU6S5aTTqOwIsBcYuOV51DFU1FJWyojNJy3HiEcLIukkALvqO5PXxb/LiN4iymq4UkasyipVKCukAFNIutoJFX9ksCCPI9e24xUlnnkvKz NyXYnclibkknBhyv6ZkFFo fqbMqQEK6LDIARZo9LAEEHYrhFKHK1ZmSjpVaRzIzcpCxbfcswv3P44ySCvzKlkaSmqpYpSpUvExQlT1Bthy/FvFF7NXyG3 UA 4AxxsZu5h8IqfpM1yOOGPXaOMBQGICgCw26gdsKhFsCArAjV02tvuDjGZ KOI6jSJa pIA VZWRfqEsMHXiviFUKiqbQJI5dJsRqTodx9cQXfMr8Mo6M2PSm40C9yL26AWx06QUVhsblRsRZTv8ArjIE4z4njUIKtyLMAZLOw1XudTAm O/104j5sMxmVpIFkWMsoIAkADXHQ9B1H67wS84acfUTXtMd/lAF7WsP1wQcgHe3nuABtjK2464le2pqY2BteBOvn0wReNuJE1/exsHdnIKWALC1lA6D0xGX kkaZe8zVw9OX02G173A03HkRg7Gnte0f1sN72tjIW4y4gIIEqrewBUG4tvsTgw40z8LbWnncahva17Xtiv8TzLHTp4M1otT7iyXA3sNgT2vjo5FvkVuu62GMjj4wz8XvKG/zFrfQDHBxlxEvyz2Nje37X bEg2eZJ0y DNgCR2 RSwtqUgYIWpTvpAAI3K9bm22MlHG3E2lv7QOhA67e2CDjXiEABpFfSwIL38Njew022xU 74nChfM15hTLcEJe/f8cN bDc3huBubdh22xlg41z9idTRk6RYnVtvg7cXZ1IYXZIdcTmRDrnCgkad0Vgp oOKn3R5l1or88zUkenYm8Wm/lcgDzwdRSuLLa4PU33GMsPGudKf7uKx62aQH06HBBxrnd2sqAMRtrksQDsDvi4N2OTKtp6yeJrJSlFrhAD08RvsL eCTclQWCqWPTt6XOMq/rpnQ ZYztsA8gAO9 59Pwxz uudEX0pq26u5H4HHZt55kDTpkTVIniawKIG26dzfthyAgCna46X8sZH/AFzzo2IWMAMj21uT4TfYnfHF444hUkq6AkEdX879CbYj IeDJahAfl4muaiQQRZehPluet8ELhiR4hquVNxtbGTJxhxEZnnEqhmsbHUVHawx2TjfiQhkMsYBBF1UAgddja OwfpK wfJmrkE A9j0O5uccCEhdgLtbcW3HfGUjjLPp1eGRleJk0OrM3iAPdh4vzxwcV54rRnWCqbIpeSyj/Cb3xoHYDqV E85msqj7HSRvfcG222Fd7EDY9Ttfp54xqXinM5HSQKFdS4a0srK2o3N1Jt WHA41zwrpclhv8A96ZdyO4B3HpijbmPUstG0dzXWFr3vbbZht9CcEYRLYvp3IuWHUnGRJxjnEcvMVRfUreOWZ/EvQnU2/1w4bjnPpF0tosbhtBZSQe1xiuGHUn2c9mauqI24jQr2IANx6YZV1DDUlLxKCra76ASxKlbef8APpjKjxTmb38CAsWuQ8m4Pbc45/WTNSeZqGwAC3OkEXs3nfEhnBnfDKfM0xMvkIkaRlijgtHTWhQuEDCTULG257HsPw5Oity456pXVi10qookitYrqspG4vtdrb9MZk/EmbOGUPoLaRqjZgR7XJGC/wBZMy08uURTDV/3kDX379vyxUl88GaClPM0/wCFqln08xWj5TajLBESJD4QEUb7dcJymSj5EslbK6feARcuIo9h2t4vbe1/e4zscYZ6E5aSBQbAm7Mbb/vHEYc0qzcF3Ou5PiI67227Y39xsTJdKM5JH9BLlU18uaSR06vGs3Jk1FijmBQQGfTGdOonyP5Lit1 XtQyxwvKrBo YjgFSwLEbg9xbzwzhr56WVJYfA4vuADsdiCDti75FwyM h 1s3qpHSoXRSw0xMZjWNipLta3sAPW5vtitefyYZkVdHif/9k=


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2019)

_The Empty Bottle_, by William Aytoun (1813-1865)Ah, liberty! how like thou art
To this large bottle lying here,
Which yesterday from foreign mart,
Came filled with potent English beer!
A touch of steel — a hand — a gush —
A pop that sounded far and near —
A wild emotion — liquid rush —
And I had drunk that English beer!
And what remains? — An empty shell!
A lifeless form both sad and queer,
A temple where no god doth dwell —
The simple memory of beer!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 kAmxY9e30wmc0pDIdCTEsAosq7k 5xoNPqCMhYE3qFIPYmdngXihhf8AsRC3 aoG3tZMJNwPxIGA5cLAk3ZZo9IAHU3IO/tjTDmEYYxGGfWbFQAnW/Xra2OyVCKGdo5CLXOjSSPzx3w9w8SBr6z0RMtPB/EcZBejLLpLEoVk0n90iMk3wseDs JcCmAKKJG8DkWIvYG9ifa NQiqo2VGVXs4BAA3tbywp8THYhkb12HX1xBptB5EsutUjIImTtwpn4JX7PLW6lVqFB6HuBgw4Qz1mQfCFAzMoBWYj0OwsB7nGpGaPVezbfLsP445zk3BB3PYDpifh7OxI OHUzB DeJUXegSTUBflS Ib23uRvg78HZopp1YwRvMsjMjLUFINCggSMARc9B7fjpfNS 4NvQYOskZBu1tO9iBe3piG09gEldcCepm0PA dMSsxo4izaULrUSBgBcteHp7G2CvwPn6CAmOjYyy8sIGmPK2Yh5Cq2sbDftf0xpZnUjcNpPYYAmj6aWt9B G OFFuMyPjRmZrJwLniMNTZeCw20fFSL/AKnVCBhvHwXnbqzSLTxWdAFMdVKWRjpLjlKencdf1xqXPjubIe/W3OiaPw E/Ug2xJqsA6kDWDziZk3AmbozhqnLLgGyqZ2JbYAHYfrg39Qs2I1CsyuwbSNS1QVtrm219u 2NMMlKfEw8Xmo3H1wQzU5IPLNwSRaw388UFVxlzq0AmbtwHme5Sty17A FEqS5tv4V/5wU8CZxsfispUEArr KD6TuLi2NJMkBFxGfm1EggEdOlsc5lNpKoLamJN9z eI9q7qd8WmJm/wDUTNdQBrMssbKvLWpIvv8AN5Dph3D/AEc1zoGkzGlje7BlFNKyixI2LSAn8MXvVCbWH4D1vg4lUdQbewxqKLccmZnWr4lDP9HM4O bU3sKJzb/AO7HU/o4qWvfNqcKP2vgnN//ALsXoyRm91YgdO1sASoFAOq9z2Gwx3sWSPjBKJ/ Ope2cQ2vbahbf/78dH9HEzGwzmId/wD0Lf8A98XWKphd2GiS6ddQAAsbdjhysiM2ldVmbyFht0645qbROGsVujM2qf6P85jqBDDWUskDRBxPJHJGNdzePloWPre9vrhsvAnELSvHroVRQDzneQI197IoBf8AIY1FpIb2szAW3HmB2vgvMhN9nH0B29d8d7VviX LUcGZjLwJxHGBpegnuGJETuttIvY8xRue2DR8BcQyKrmTLotQ1aJHm1j0OlbA/U40h5lQX0uRe3gAJthI1sK2LpIvW1wvbrtfFvh7j0JQ66sdmZ3/AFE4jDFf nlQAS5qJADfsPBf8sHHA3EQC7ZeL/8A7L Hra/gxob1ka6bo4DAkXVb289jbHRURFXYh7gjw28QB2vjvhrj3O/6hWOjM0l4P4qiEZ5VO2tygEVQhIsCRcvpG9jbDKbhziSORI5aGfU0ZkBVdaBR5yISt/S NVaeJtN0Y6WDC4Bsw6EeuB8Sg/Zk6joB/HFhpbZB9ST7TIpMizZA5aB2KEBljR3Zb/4VF8dXIM5YMfhnGkgMJAUZSRcAht/XGuGqQW e/n5fnjhnhbTqjdtN9OoAgfif9sSdNaOpI9QpPcyQ5BnKgP8ADMR/gKkjqel8Nfg6j5rDT0ufPvjYpI6KZk5lOpYjSpeNSbE379sEky6jnD82lpiWLA CxcHbxaLYzaqxe5umsqbxMpoMvWrrqanmkKwszczQ1nbSpIQHsTiwy1dXwrOBlMvLSui1z01QvOCtG2lZAH8QJuR17YU4lyCOiVaqhQpAEtKgLHS19ihY3xVNTF3Z2YsepdixP1O M9xHB7hW0WYYdSc4Oo1rMwcNe0JjnbcWsha1x33It/xi8106vOqxm0cFkise42JH89sU7gDX9rVNvlFHIZD5LrFvzxb4Kqnpoqsy06ylldizEeFFUsRuL9r4N9PQCx7MZIxEfrNhKpVnAPmdqHpKbL46isnpqcSRtynnlVeYVbVZQdyT32w2o6jK6yWRKTMqWV03hWOVeZIbdQj2O3Q7Yz JK7iHNSJZipdJJWb5hTUyEWWJL6e4A974kavhd6LMMiiWZ6inqpRJIWUB4VhImcFl8O4GxAGNU1l7ZNa5XOJg g0y4W1sNjM0KGRXEk7lVCKAztYKFRLub QN7 2EJMzyswO8VdRyKyPZ1nj5YA8JZmvawwzzGpo6akrahucsMFFPcqQJBe4F 298Z3JSLFDNHF8Q7TwgJ41RLDS0gdG0tddtibeIHti2ruNLDAkaGgahGBOMfvNWapoaOCBqmrp4YmVVjlqJUjSQ6QfCWPlvg8FVR1Su1LUwVCqQrNTyLIFYi4BKnriEz6EVeQ002hC1OaOrj5ynTGeUY2Yhb7i/SxHoemEeDkpo6GvWBy6tWc0voKAlolB03AuBbyH8K 6TaF s0FKiotnriT8tZl8DmKespIZVRZGSeeKNwjX0sVcjY9sHaopVMYaogUyLqjVpYwzr11KpNyPW2KLnaDNuKhRBkaOGooaOQDSrKsemSVQ3U33vhxxhP8HmeT1kUcjSx0Uh0B9Mciq72QBQW27 gHljI6kgM2OBNRpQSq55IzLX9p5PdlOZUN0bSw IjureR364cxyRSokkUiSRuNSPGyujDpdWXbFQp FIKvL6aeLMKyE1VPBUrFII5IYubGWMdlCsRvub32GLLl1O9Dl X0szhpKeBIpHBJ1st7tciNa7HP6xgTG2utR8jZMeY4Sq3LEAAEksQAANySThBqgG4Tztc4Z1hnkp6tYmJmemnSK5sOYyMq3uPXBAViOBBDYoOCY4kzPK0YI1ZSBiLgGZBcWv54SfN8rjLiTMaBCnzBqiNStwDvc4oObZI2V0dLUGqMktRMsU8UaKsSnlEkqTdieovYe2O5dw/LmGXfG09Y0VQZKuNImAMRC/d25liQSNidJ9sLGbUNZ7YHPcaivTiv3S3HXUvk1dBEBzqqCIuCUE0saEjrcaiDgCaNojNz05AQuZdYMaqOrFhtbFN4p0xz5OHVS0dBqa5tflygadrHz6H9MT9Bo waYlF0HKncobldLQs5Uld7edsMqrAbGr29RVbRitLcn5jH8VZQTFVhraeRmLBUhmR2awvcKDe2CtXZfCzCWuo00mzBqmEMD0sRe/vtincLOkmaE Ev8FVOWVAt3LRAnV5fxwyzWkjkz qiFljqM05I0Fdi8ih9h06kjbfA/wAYRUHCjk4hQ9PX3zUWIAGZfvtXJ22XM6LUAdlqEvb2vh1rkBsHa/scVVuEqeErJSVcpkXSpFTpHgDLqs0QBBIuOhve23XFo6udOwJJF/LrgqosQTcoGIDd7Y2 y cxwJZBsd u/T88GFQgDM9kVRqZmYKqjzYtYYbMShAHU7g339sNMxCPlebxSAMJKCq2cgAlY2YXJ26gYraP4XuVS1T/AMUVvHhzPIoy5OZ5apY3e9VFf3IDHC8Ndl1Q imraWaQAtogmjd7DqdKm/5YzDIspp83rqymkmeOKnp1mR6ZI1LHWIwNMqnbri1ZTw MlzT41ar4iBqOentKmmdHd0a5K EjbyGF1WrstYLtja7TVUA/NyJaJ6ilpo dVVEMEWoJzKiRY01tey6m2ucN4s1yWaRIYMzoZZnbSkcc6F2byUd8QXGlVGuTU0SkXqa Pr1VII3djt7gfXFUyhHoM74dlnVQstREUJZWJWdWiDW6g IdsXs1ZSwKBxIp0gsq3k88zUyyqCzMqqBcs7BVA8yW2wxnr8ijLLLmOXpLdnCzTxg3tpNtRt2wXPEibJ82WXk6PhwS1SAYkKyIQ7g XX6YouQ5RFxBNmMktZUwNRmmkhaPRKQ0xe9 aCbDSCBta Nrb2rcIgyTMatOliF3OAJfYzHUIJATpQBIuQdY23JuNt/9sKJW0hd6eSpp0qluGieWLmj1ZFa/0xQ8qlzDI8/WhlqWZZKr4WrhW7RTNJIEEl231LcNf6d8Pc24Wnkk4nzupqxFpeurqWCBQzsqboZpGNhfyANvPyj4t3TKL13OXQpW2Gfg9S1c6gdVeOqppVcbGOVSptsSN/fBfiKTTJLz4uUhZHk5gCKV Yar2uO KRwlRfGy5nEanlmGGCZI9CujM0hs7qd9iNhcbm JnOjXZfktVHVCnmkNXGyHxcoRtIwQ2Gljt1Unfe 2NKdU71lyJlfo1rsCBvI/eWFKmnntyJKd1jCrqhdXUnqN1J mE5K6i5xDV9EZ9RheFJ0MisNtLRjoe2 IzhEwT0FRUJT8ovVkudQbXIkaoWG2w8sV3OpjHxDIE0IZM6hka5B0x08iwgEaiviOsgWH54q2rKorgdyU0Qax0J6l/vMAjkGw8KF nc2HfCyzoQNZANxuOhOEOW7tKAzDSE5ZckizC9j32wi0dSreIArfawLLbz2wYa1s4buAC16uQOI6q6da JIeYwiZiJVCqVkvt41Zb2B8sZDIhjllRhYqzoR5FW098bHQlXVD1vJY26g3HbGRVzF6/MGKkf2qpsD1H3rGxwl1A22FZ6b09tyZlm/o7VjNnbhQbQ0iarEnd5DpHb1xOuiMJEudEiyRN01BXBUkfjiB/o8v8Tm4BsWghAW/XQ9 npf88T9iS1v3rAdO/mcMvTMEuDEvreQUMoFL8dkuZ63jLGmXkTIF0q9O4Auh6b2BU9yMXekraLMIkmglMioSmlgQ8NzurK24v GEKqloc1pyGLXR2SKZPnieKU3BVxuAw3B2OKdHNmOTZqytIkksDCOpVmA58A 8YjUbnw7qexNvfMFtA2DyjH 0sQnqak9WKP7y38TSSRZWPhrmWqqYY0KAXCRgzt9AF3xEzUvL4dyqorAUaWrrncB1ugqfvbl5Du3hGm3c mF LJiJ8qpYZI2tBVVvMLtEoWQcpXa3kFLfT8WNTW599l0uWz5Y3KohTsksFJUActYyhvK217Fg22977WwNqrA9rA/TEN0VTJSmPJzLLl4 0OE5IGKyyJRVVO1ibGWmLOouw67DtiH4IqoRmGaxEtomo4Ktmk2JNMxWS/qAw/kYf8DVSyU2Z09gEp61JES5bTDNGBp33tdTiqhpcizbNVKvqjizTLk8GrUJlKRsb Z0n N8ZNZgV2wha8myn sleGDJmfElbmD2ZYYaqrBC2Cy1T8sWPsWx3jkuM0ywRmzHLQt2ClVDzzJq8W21 uJHgenZaXN6t76p6xYRqAW3JjDOFAA2ux/DETx24OY0FibDLRfbY/fzdRij8abnsnMlDnV4HgYjpOM46Chp6WHLhLJRQQ0gkkq15UjQpytaCNLkEqe//NxF3tqPzAX ovYYhqDKsqny3LhPQ0kjNR01yYY9WrlqbggXuffEx/H8CNsQ7uGwxziCOa2GVXEI6AKAB03GEcOSwALH2wgzBze3Tb1 uGmhuYnaevvFOrrUfMO5WuMNsvoeo/tjG46/3J6b4ccLADJqewAHPqzYb/8Ac3wjxamuioFLIo KmbVISB4YC1l0g7noPfCvCpJyWnv1FRVjtsBJbtiy/wDrj IQ3/t4/wDtInjK5qcuUvpUUTm1xYkzsOl7 WOw8UUEOVRUHwlWZUy80ZcNFo5nJ5Wq3W18E4zdxU0Kg7fAlzuO0z4lI8pycZH8R8BSfEDJ2n5vKXmc34bXrv533wKwsOot9o44/wAQxTUulp90E88Y/MhOEB/1afb5aGYH6yRAYbZq6w8QVVU4JjizZpTtbUYJEcqGO1 g uHfCAH2pVnUGIy4m6m4u0sRP188N61Vk4nlRtLJ9trrDgEENKg02brf2wLg/DJj/uhmR8Y f 2WCi4ojzCspaWKgdBUS6DI06SaFCu/iVFG 22LMoQKGBUnbqe5HTDFcuyxJoqiOipUnhLvHLHEkbpdSpN0A2sThztuLAd7YdDT2Ou21v8A8 k8699QbdUmOP3 sWZWZVJFm6jDDM9QyzOGUHw0FUb2BF9B6g4kVZiqg6bC1rXv eGebAfZOddh9n1V/wD4YWtqDQGrHP8AiGJQLXVz9pQMiziDKquoqJ4ZJedTRwIsbpGQEbUTYix/XFuyjOmzlq1vhVgSD4YKFkaVm5odjqOkDtttiu8Gw001ZmQqIYZUSjhdRLGj6WMpFxqB3xeKaioKMymkpYaf4hlMggQIrug0g2XbYemAdLc1TB4019ddm5Mc8SncaFpJ8rokYEiDZA4L82rk0Bgg32AH44acUwfAZsKiNgBGmWzKu2rXDEqggdbfdm/r74Tzyonk4lqpoIWmemrIYqaMI8odqRVAXSm53BJ3w3zqqzXMZaafMqRqaQQNAp GlgRkDFyRrJvbVvbzxhZYXYsfrDKKvbVFHWJpeatHJlOZOdbRSUokbkhGcxsyMSocFem 4xVeEJ8qy7 sD1FaiQrJRAO4KtIgWQ3jiALk7m x/DD34t5 DDMGIf7Np0YjUSskM0cZtp36rb6 mKZRQVxjr82ga/2XJTpLcsXCVCvGJAd9lIAI9fTBj6jLq6jnEEoo/hujHjMmoVfOs/pnXlh5K45nPbmXjpY5Q4VQw09AoJ8/83hvGb75TnfiVb5fVgsxCoupCCSW2tiv8E1NC9JUUscMcdXAQ0kgXS9TCzEqzEkk6D4Tv5H9rE7m0g zM6XU8f8A06qtIEZtJC2Jt m/6YMoUe0X sF1LEXKmMYlU4IRI6/N0F9S0VJe76wSZCSy2UbE mJzisxxZW1Q6K4SppYgroHUay4LFW2Nhe2IbgnxS5g2vdoKdZE28JiYhTruSQRbEzxOsTZPP8UJJE LpDyo3VCNLNfQSN9rkD09MVp40xI 8tfzqxkeRK3w/wASUeUZdPBPTVlQTWSS6oWi0RrIBZWZ7bkg/wAnEZLVJmPENNWLE6RV2bUMsKssXyc9FIcoLX/e369b4sfCeXZJW5ZJ8TS09Uwr6gKaqJWZbJGdIJ8un/nENJDSQcTtDHEsax55SQ00MahUiAqd2AXYDYWFu/ngNlsFabjxDVas2PtHOP8AaaXYAuRfxNfr9NsEkVmMOkCyuHLXNxbsAPPChKqNTMiLe2p2VFLeQLEDA6fz0w8BiArkRxSrGbdB96QQu3i2JvjF6lxLW17rcB6mpcA RlY7Y2eEMlPKVa7BZSCwub6Cb7YxQg82X1Zjf0LHCW4n3TPQaAfw5av6P4NdTmVQQ39niSMeIaSZ2vYjr ziyx6FdQbECUfh52xXf6PZI bnEBLa9FNULZiAbF4zqHQ9R1xYkjkcSMgJVe5Njcb7YZ nYy Yl9ZyWTiVOKqz/JxVNJRSywvUSVM3MRioLklyjQ3Nz19b9Li EKajz7PsyknNO9LBVSU8ldIadoYkijVQI4jIoJuosACfm36XFyRWeQIradZ2JBF7i99sSUKzLGFlOpgSAbk Ht1xa7R9AuSB4lNPrwxJFeD9ZR87o6mq4gRxltZ8HSHKqaNjBLLAy828xsqksPEbG4tpucXLNIzPlubQgveSjqVUR6mYtpLKFAIJJtYb98PEtq3Ow7EE3 gx08sknUfZVsB JxitYVm 8Ia0sF 0onCQrqfMKtZqLMoYqqnCKZ6V0hRomMgLSMt7m7bfmScIcXZdXjNxVUdNUyx1lPTySfDwySqs0V4TrEakdACL fpjQL777j/EScJyPa6gkE9bdLYysoVadrHqarqj7vuASE4dglpMjy2CSOSOUrLNMkwIkV5ZGfSwIB2Fu2K5xlTVVRX0HIpamYLQhZDDBLIochSyAi/vi74A6ddvfC1iWGDNa7dj75QXzbjRaeKjpqWrhhhiSCN6fLpUm5aoFHjKlgfUWxa8hSaPJsoSZJI5VpVWRJgyyK pr6w298SRawJv22ufwwhznJbe1ja 2CdNo7Lsssw1WtRQFI/tOvqLEHqNulsEAIt eDfzvgp/264dnQ1Fkdu1 kRG5uR9ZX K0mlo8vSGGeZlqpZGWCKSQ6eVo/ZUgde/lhXheOaHKhFNDPE6VVSdNRG8bFWIYEB 2JsD5dzt0/5x0k7WIv138saDTAX 9manVE6f2McZzKXxhFUz11GsNPUShKLSzRQyOoZpHa11BF8WCLmHh4BopRKclaIxGN dzPh Xo0W1Xv6Ykrat/EO2OMyxJLNLJZI1Mjk9AB6db9gMQNKEd7M/qknWM9ddW39P7ym8LU YU ZTGopKuJZKF4 ZLBIiAq8bAFmAHnbDTM6fMVzzMaqmo6mQxV5qYnFNMY2KMrbG2 /l1xcYc4yWpmaBK6JKiNyjxTnkyXHVfvLL72bHHzvJY5eQK6OWZbllpg0oQDqWdfDt1O/Y WwZ0lRqWsP0cxgNZf77WGvkjGJU6vMOMK9Vimp61IGkjLx01HJCjBZAbyEKWI7/NbF/wBBa7gixJtfCY1bkkHraxuCOxFsKReIXU dwex9sWsSzSoXViSYKbk1TBCgUDPUADoenUWw3zNg2V5soBLNQ1KqigkuxQ2UAb74duVVbnp3J/2w0J8RYkna47W3wPVSdcxd Jay4aTAXmZ/lU3EWVSVEtHl85eojSJ fQTSLZW1DTcDE/kFTxDU558Xm0dcYoaCpCa6d4oV8cb8uJNITUbeW LIrubXvpsd79/phwC2lg9wLbE/7YHt0HtjIbow5fVBdnKDOJR HKTMPt SrrKKsg1RV8ytPBKiiWZhsXYWvYnviX4xppqnLqJoYpZZYa2wSFHkbRLGwY2QE22XFhja62uSR54BBcMAdNiRcdb4HNG1ij9DszY6suRYg58CU2hatThbOqJqOtjmjYLTK0E2qUTSxueWLXsDqv5XwrwfDPA2c09fR1CU9dFTh fE6LIhEkbKCwG9j0xbOVts51W6nHAkhsJGBFvU7 eNhVSpDo cTE6u1lZGTG7mUGips7yTO15FFX1CUdRPTStBSyPHUUjsCWVraSSLEb9QN8X7NiJspzqOINJI9BMixxi8hZ1sFsL7 mFYGOpdTN4AU67bm/TDjRHpddIs99Wna587jBtNIrVkzMrdSbmD46/eUvhKKojqq5HoKqmL0UYaplppYw7o6MykyAAE3uAANvM4luLjUnJeXTLPJLLV06laeOSRjEEkLlhGCbdPxxNSRXZiNX3qiJ7N8qgEXsT7YPEnKjRAxOkbnpfe/bFxpwtXtgyPiGa8WFf3la4NFemXyxVNJJAVq3IeojeKSVXjSzEPYm3S9ugHlivVNNmf9Z56qPLsxemOfR1PNSmqdDRLOCXHh0kdd8aOUu su 9rqTddumxwCxDxrceIMSCTey23H6fXFH0wZFTPUuurKOzkdyicbw5g1fFO0E0uXpQxxxOutoYnDsZdVrgE7bkdCPLFo4ZkkbIsnedWbVASnMa78rUwQ6h6Wth1mNBFmdK1HPLUJTySRPOtO4jM6RnVypCVJ0nva3Trh0iRxokcaqkcaqkaILKiKLBVHkMQlBFhYngyz3hqgmORHiqJKadIgwLxzINRv4mUgbjGIaSjFepA0m3mDbG5Ut9A/wAzdMYhKQJZd9wzhuo4Wv/MIjjRn5Jc/6O4Ivhc7qtjK1ZBT3/aEUcXMA pY/h6YsFK851IukIjgtcdQ5N9zin8B1/wANWVdG4YxV7womnfTUAMFLDrYjY/TF3phEomWO50ysrM1rsRbfbDLRNjePxE/qaEuh/P8AiJw08gdHlb 7FolG9h16/jh3gYGDWYseYClYTgToJHQkb36n/bHdid279bE7ee C4GKYl8zjHSCfLp64anUTe/e58zhWVrmw6D9cJ4U6m0s2PAhNa4GYWxuSb9TYdt8dsCLemO4Tdtyv44xpqa5tqzrHWtcmJFixINvAdh2A7Y5YHt3v9cGPsB7f84GPVIoRQoiFmLEkzm2/qNscAsAO9sdx3sTcdbW9Lys55ddh9Mctvf0tjuBjp0GK9xFmsdPTTxwysr086JzozucwUa46eJvOMHmTEdLKtwX8Mhm Yx0MVJD8VFST5hK0EdTKCVpIUUtNU6RuWA8MY7sw8sZ/mdTDmcsZpwYaOlQ09DAQbxQai95BfeRzd5GvuWPpZZrdTtHtrHnpej3sLX6E7kGXtmVTKjMAHElKskimTlOyc56hRf5kAFt9y/4kzdamgzQzwgU8iTPLEsLMiwzxStHIsfexIJ9n9bYs3C1NyJKZDbVFlbVs5HTm5nUBowQPKOKO3vhpxPSc2ozS2zwVVHXqfOCvpxA/TyeIf/AC9cLjSBQLPOY4XUltWavGJYskzClqaWjhjLBOQTRFyLzQRWV0J6cyI GQezDZ9pmNLnURYdLedsZrk9XFRFaOon5MFTUIyT9WoqwLphq0Tf5d1k/eViD8otoGT5jHmlDFULoEqM9PUpG2pEniOltB7q3zKbdCMavrG9nZ5i6/09Vu9zxHckanT1tc3udsdXl2 VbXAGw6YOenbbpfBNH46h07DARudhgmZ 0oOQIAASyAAL1O3rgjBhsb2F7X6YVUMDva1tjfvgxAOxxvp9UaWyeRM7dOLF44Mbgkbg2NrYMHYEnrfr2woECkkHa3THDGp9PbBzayh2IZeD5go01qgEGFEouBbCvr3wmIv8Xe/TCmFuo9rI9qG0e5g 5CaCH1A7E3I3w6jbULdx mEMGRtLA/Q4vXqG3gsftJNQVTtjjAwMDDbOeYPAdgTe1gTfy9cJgSCOPQVkYBfE/V1PWxGFMDHSpGYMdBNjY2745jh16wbjQFIYEbluxviMZluo4eUwUNVLe5SOVhYgm52B/PfGLS7T1HpI4F vzHrjZZLtl YKwNhFUW6EMNHUg/ztjGWIeadrWvI5 pY4RP8AzjPSaL VJjg4Kua0szIzpFNqslybmKROg62uP5GNL6X2tvjPuA7HNhvusNRIFtcNZVS3od8aEwKsynqGIwboz8zCL/URypnMDAwMMYrgxwkAEnsL47hKdtMZ9dsVbOOJ2ccmJHrc9TfBHcrYDqfPAR2YkHoFF/fBJPmHsML6dPi/Zb Ze67NW6ucLyHvb2wHILE3v0xxlI2v2vtgvTrv uGo2KwZF4 o6i1ixBVzzO4H1 mBcG O XrgmuxbBuQ5EwIKnBnMDAwMaSIMRGZZxNT1KZXlVE2Y5xIt SGCw066Q2udrgWFxe5AF vbEnPURUkFRVTH7qnjaVh3a2yqPUmw uMtqcwqnmr3kklhev5nxDQMy86KRwxjlAIuoI6fxwv1uoNIAXsxt6boxqGLP0JJZ/UUxiWOqqocyzyV4HqaiDSaLLqdAxFHRstgSSbyMNtrdsQdBRy5hWQUUbiLn83mytq0QQRRtLLK4UhrKoPf9cNdug6b9MTHDk1NBnNJJVSxQ0z02ZU9TJMdKrHNRyptbuTYDbvhCXLtlp6sIK02rLtwurSZb9oysjVGaSGplKKEVEiApooUUdAiqABhDienBGWTieOA1U6ZHVSSoWQ01W4kDEKQboyhgb7X/EnBLzNk7pIDohrJkhJ6FSqO1vqTgvFTp8bwhFUNy6D7SjnqpGNkUJPFqJPotzh4xX4QceBPNVhv oEZ8yiyxyU1RUU1TGUkhqHjkVrlkkiYoyEix7W/PtvachqpfhYFyWWCnzmFI4qvLq1lSmzdQ50TQyOQvOAIVhdSbXB867m0y1Wa5zVB42WfMKydGhJKSI8zMGiJHS24vhk2lmbup9z u EOcGemK71wZreUZ3FmZnppqeWizOmuKuinDB0sdJZCwBI89u463uZXa5Pna MqyzN6iDNIszlM0zLpjq5aiRpJXiKiMjUd7Beg9BjVVZWVWQhlZQysDsysLgjEEY6ivUVe23HU7gYGBisGgwMDAx2J04ehA222xxDcDzGxwbBD4XBtsw398EVL7gKee5lY2whj1AwIIcfs3uPMYMrgjyHTfHdsFfTpN 3T39MWQh8VsOfrObK5YHiOYzdR6bYPhrStuy lxh1hsqlBtPiChg43DzBgYGBi8mDAwMDHToepY/ZeYEsf7mVb97Gw6nGLst5JrG3jc9v3jjZa2JpcprVBIKgyix3 7If OMbuHklKE6dTWJ6kajbCKz a09Jo/wCSJYeA0mlzlOW2laaGaom83iKmLR9SV/DGiMxdmY9WJOKD/R4SM4rVH7WXOX ksZGL6cGaQDcxgHqBOVEG2354GBgYYxVBhrVEXRfrh1hlU/3lvQYlRlgJnacIYkCRuMKCS5Fx9b9MJY7je3Tpbyw5gVdz18LDuosWB6nCeDKR4gb2Pl2wdVQnVubefngYWHTKVsycdTcoLyCvGYnjmHBAPUY4UUiwFu4OMq/UazgEYl20T DEMDHSCCQcEllhp4pqiY2hgjaWQ ar yPUmwHvhmHUjcDxAdhztlY4sr7LTZZG27Faqpt6/wB0h/NvqMUOZ9cjMPlFgp6jb3xI5jXy1ElVUuf7RVO7Fg1ggJ0lQAOwsuIu2xHhNgrX1DV06dceZ1NptsJnuNHQKKgvnz ZzzPQYWggq6iaCjgH31ZJHFGNurH5j6Dcn2xyFQ7jUVCg3e/ZRvfFv4Qy7mz1WbyKbJqpqPULEMQOY49hYD3OKUVG1wol9VeKKy5ltoqOCgpaWjgAEVPGsam27Hqzn1JuT74SzXLo80oZaYhOat5qVpBdEqEF1JHkehHrh7gw6Hv5Dy9cenasFNnieIS1ls9zznMxmYSM8hYsdBCOxTRZu6kAAXHTCRuO99h/4xbuJqOSirmlQf2HM25jr1EdQuz2v53v9fTFWkgkV3uLLzCoY2Ubna4HT/jHl7qzW5We5ouFyBx5hqdwshX9l l/MY0jhPMDU0T0cjXmodIW/VqZydB/07r GMyRSWABVW63Y2Hp1xO5JmRoaykrSSIw/IqgAbGJ9mP02Ye2MxyJF6b1mp4GBsQCCCCAQQbgg7gg4GKxP1BgYGBjpEGOEagQe/447gYuhIORIYBhgwhkCi3Vht6YSYsdyf4YXawDGw6Yb4d6AI WC4P1irVllwpMVgNpF9dvph9iOT509CMSON7Bhz95OnOUgwMDAxWbwYGBgY6dHkKiSnaM28Syxm/fUDjECNMkoWxGpt nc426AsBTgKxDSS62BsEAW 49emMQv42t69DfucI7Bi0z0WjOUk/wJrOeIquyqaeZ5NJI1pHYhTbtcg40U4zzgB41z2zfNJRVUaeRa8b/AKA41FzTqPEF6giw32PpjWm723IAzmDayvfg5xxGZRwLkG22/v0wU7ddvfDwyx9F3Z2628hfphJpWuLhCSdWoAG48rkYMrudj mLnrRfMSCOQSAbaS1/TpiPqL81sSZmkIIJ8thsBiNqf71tuwtgmnd7g3CB6jbs4iOB9cDAwyiyDC0Wwv5nb2wjhwu6r7DCv1FyKwo8w/RKC5P0ncDAwMefjeDFS4wzLkJBlsLqJZdNRUk2sq7iNSCP9f0GLbincUcN5lXVEmYZe4ld40WeldlViUVU1RM/hNwBcG3v2xqljJ0ZrSqGwF/EostiFkUHlMoRC7IWuhAYaQbjrcXt1wRSpVndNSxhF2YJbUWt03P874FRDPSyGGrhkp51AGiaMxk vi6 4xxVDFb2sQLlja9t p2HlikdA/SOKemmmejp4gOdVSgKB81i2lA/a3Un0xq9HSxUNLTUkXyQRhAe7Hqzn1JufriocG0Jnnqs1kSyR3p6S421kWZl/wAo2 pxdsP/AE nam8 Z5b1fUb3FQ6Hf5gx3cex/PHMDtbDOJIwzigXMsvqaYAGUKZacn/3UBsPruPr6Yy2VXUL814nMW991BJW4xsQvf26drYoHFNB8LXmeOI/DVsDOdN1VJQwDXbcCxIb/V6YU o05AsEf j6jBNTf0lVI8zva 4Nz6YVhk060NtMmkgkC6uvykH8jhJgQxXVq0nSD0vbbvhWkpKyvk5VFTy1Dd SupFv0LP8o pwkUEn5RPSMwUZY4mkcKZoa2iSldjzqJVSx/ahNwh ltJ9h54smKrwxklZlRmqq6VDU1EYj5MR1JClwx1P3Y2HQWFu974tWCdRW6hSwxxPPl6zY3tnIzBgYGBgSTBgYGCuxUbdTsMXRC7BR5lWYKMmEkb9n1uf4YTwOu Bj1VNQpQIIhtsNjFp1eo9xiSHb2xHLbWvffviRxjd v8ApCdN kwYGBgYzhMGBgYF8dOxHcbaKSofe6JMwt12UnbGHggM526n9cbgoCUc7N05Uzn20nGHiwZ5/XCJzm1p6PRj FJrgwStnVGkbMl azMqhiAqaiN9t7WPvjTGZmN2Nz69sZzwIwTO4ywFmjljU3sVZ1P03tbGjAsDcGx3wXpOWaBeo8bYBe4IvcbiwOAxZjcnfA1P8AvN JxzB4HOSIqz9IMNKkWcH94d8O8NK2 hCD3uLd7WONF4ZT95lb gxvgYKH1AkDpe4xwSA6b9/ywwxFW4dwTTQ08M9RMxWGCJ5ZSBchVFzYefYYa5LnEObxVEkcMkPIl5RSVla4K6wQygDcdcN8yzTh5Fq8vrquxkh5c8cSSO6o4BAuotq6HrhhQZrwxktFFHTSVBlmhOYxwzoWqJmkBEfOIGgarC3pbzwq1bByVLDAHP5jfTVFU3bDuJGPpjzLTJPSwMFmnhRiksgjaROaVijMrFY76tgL9MReSZ4udHMbUvw4pZIlX7wyF0kDFS3hAB23t54qPD1VRfaddV5hLFNmlSktPQwSrI3xFTVAhua6A2U7L6AnyxccjylcoojAWRqiaQ1FU8dwhkIsEjvvpUbLf37488CScx1ZUtQIPclcDDDMM4yjKyqVtQVlZQ6wwxtLLpboxVdhftc4PQ5nl2ZRvJRTczlkLKjKUliJ3GtT59sT9pgUOM44jiaGnqE5dRDFNGf2J0WRfwcEYiZOFeFZWLNlVOLncRNLGpP WNwPyxMKxYnaw874g854gy6iTMaeCo1ZnAhhSNUYrHM6g3Z/l8IN/pi35nIXPCSRUUNMY6GnNNFyYvBTRMgZI1NidAN p39Thpm2a0uUU6TTKZJZiy08AYJzCu7O7Hog2ufX8KxwjNlsVTUc2XVmVY/w8CLG7Ny0HOdnkG1yev8AlHngZoFzbib4eVlWhogRO7NpjSlpBrmZmOwDNcH3w5XUsumUp2eBAm0anVN7nKjk/eSNNVcYZhTPXLJRUMBiknp4RSiWedFQuukSEkaugv1v03w74ezOtzSlnlrIgrwzCISLGYlmGkMToO1wdjbD2izDL67mmjqIpeWY1flggqCPCbMAbG22DVmYZfl6iSuqkgDf3aNdncHcFUUE4MRNmLDZkeeeDA7Ld 6oVYOeOORHeEKuko66FqerhSaBiCUe9rjoQQQQfrhKizLL8xjkkopTKInCSKyNG6Ei41K2 /bDgs5IXYXvbBi7bFyORAmLUtg5BEjYeGuGICGTK6ZmHQza5rfSViPyxKqqRqscaKka/KiKEUeyrthGoqaWjhM9bUJDECUVnvd2teyKo1E wwzoc8yavlFPTVLc zaUmjaMvp3Oi xPp19MYg1Vtt4Bmx9 5d7ZI sk8Kxm4I8v0xH1mZZZl3JFbUiNpQ5jUJJI7KltTWQHYXGE4M9yWSkqq01PJpo6j4VJqlGjE8oQOVgQXc2vv4cB oPX7ZQnmE6Oq3duA4kxiKznPKPJkjV0aorZwDT0sZsxVjpEkpAJCk7Da57eYVkzWhiy6XNUmWekjjLIVJ 8kvoWIXANy2x28/LFb4ap5Mwq6/iXM5B4HlETyELEHUDmS ybInX8Rjzpz0I8rrGCzjgfvHVXV8cU9BJmc0tDT6DEfgIaMTSIjtYmSRifl6nc/TE1ldXPmOV0VZUQ8iWaNmZbMourFQ6h/FZrXF/PHKLPMozCeSmpJ3aZFaQLJGU5iKQCyG5B6j RguaZzlWWBBWVBV5VLhI0aSTl306yF6Lf9Om2CNOpD7gcY8zLUNlNhXmOsDBVbXpYdCqsPUEXB3wfHpdPet6716z/AH 883Ymw7T3DxC8iDzOH GdOt3vfoPzw8xi5y5htAwkGBgYGKzaAbEHyN8GeRn2IUDyVQMFx02vsPDtsTf88VZQTkywJxiOlYtST330xTKNuoCHGHkeJr7b329zjZaudabLa2dgwEaTupRNehipRTa488Y2w 8mB28bfqdsJHGLWnodGc1ye4JjEubRr4vDqmJXsIluLH6jF8FbCSQQ6jsSAb/QYonAraM4HzeKKZbrfYFSb4tfrceH6d8M/Ta1drM/aJ/WrWr9vb95JfGU37zfRTbHVqoHZVGoFjYFhYXxGE3Jbve wA7 Q2wYF/F1te7W6XOwNsNzQuOIgGsfMlZmKRSsOoUgd9zsMR5aSSOBSrkIrqzWJWxIANxgjTzsqqztZdx2JPTc4TLddN7HsL9MQtJC4MizUB2BHUOPCjW2YWv NsE6 vtgz2IDD9oC/lqHXCM0vIgqZxYmCCeZb/vRxlxjdW XcYOy5YKJUc5/61n0NBEV0Qj4OR0tqCReOeU29yq79hhbiiaOP7PyunhQuRFI6qBqO3JgiuBq8z GOcNtT01PPmVbKR8XWx5bBsC5ZiruR7k3PsPPCNA8FZneZ5vWtopqAS1b3v4XD8iFFHcgdAO9vp5wkNWT/qsP9hPVAMlv/wAahx92lsymipsup6SmCRl4UAeXlpqaRhd31WvuScSodNQv0BF/UdxthhTzQVEVNUQajFURRyx6l0sUcarkHfCOdZomTUkdS0BmeWcQxpr0LbQXZmYA/T/je2vREZdvWIFo2ssJU95lbpqpcu4urpcxAvUTVMaTyaSIjM4aKQE9FIAW/YHyxZ8vyyjyySukgEpNWyFw7AiNY9RVEAA2Go9bnfFd4oekny3IszlhelqKqNy0Mv8AemDla7FSNWxsAbd/wtNCKj4HLviQRP8ACQNLq fmFBcN6 eFaAZOY3vLbAw4zwYt7YpfE7PXZjT5ZSiIPCUSUryxK1VVEXJGzHQu5623 lymdY c7ISsMckp3 bloXt9bYo2RTUay5rn YOQKc6CzqvjlqfG3LRdy1h fbBrabBQMe f6QLTWke5Yv8Ap6/Jlsp4KShgjCpFHFRQ/OUUOUhS51MBfe2 /fFGoNFRUzz1YLQF5K uBbSslNSycxYST2kkZV mLVxHWJS5W8KsOdmX3UVzpZYAA8sh1drWH1PliqTwVFLluXoqEy5tMk0aaW1tSwsI6eMjr4mZnt7eWCNc43qidKP3Mn0xG2M9h5c4/oOTH2S1b0UXEGfTKjBzFSU0aqEilq5HMtgo20r3/wCduZfmFDTs2YVQ 0eIa6VjTxSHUkChtKs9lIDHrYA2FhsDhfOIoIcmp8to357ZNWxRZiUDFBUSxMxJYbGxJ1eV8S2Sw5RleUU2YSNBCktNHNUVT6eY7kXZQfm2NwFHljOutiwryAAM8/fvE0tsQIbNpyxxgfQdAwnDeXVtJDXVNWvKnrpUkEJtqjjQsRqHYkk7eVvpOO0EMc087aYoI5JpHt8saDUf MEpaiOtpqeqWKaNJ15iJOAsgUk2LAE9eo374Z8QFxk2YiMAkrCrXsQIzKuu rbDhcUUfIehmJH3anUfxOMnEr9NFNxPmz1NYCMvokT7i9lBfxJT2HTzk3ubethzPtKcR5JHThVeEZYgEaqtmeYsBYehH44l8gaiocgpqyd VBIZqmd5GBdnLlNC2AJY2AUW/TEVkkE c51U55MjCnind4gRs8 nlpGh6ERjr6279FRTdWijlmOTHQfba7nhEBA /iP MJFWgo4AFaWordSBgCdMSEHfr1YYhYkp6TI5K dY3klWTKslSVbrHGxLVdZpO2pjex7bfRTiCobMs7WhgOrkgZZTkHYVEhvLLt 6b/8AxwvmVLFX57luSKOVl2V00cc7s1o0poolqJnJ6AnZb v4j6vFrvZ4HA/5/eb6PNVddZ8/MfxI6oNZFlfD2UKXNRVyNmfKvYo1W3JpkJHSy P/AF4vq5PQnK4slbUKRYooZCraC4jYSMzN2DEEsfU4q9JPQV3EWYZ0ziPLqCnnrQ0ikCOOG1HCVXr0vYW67dsTmf1 jh eppS/9vWlgiaxWQRVXiY6T0OkEfXC8ccwi7LFU/5mV jq6aq4nqczjCx5bQQVU9owqKtHTU/wyCwtu5I0 /pguWJJm2d/HVOrVBqrZ4yLKshtHBEpI3VAbWv z64arDHl UUUZF6jOGXNqsAWMeV0hvBAev8AeMQevfE3wnA3wE9XILvW1Mh1Eklo4vCOva5bHFHdRWnZnaixa1Nn04Esaj6dzfHfPAG3a9t8HVA5AHXbof449dWi0VBR0BPIc2NkeY4plshb97C OKoUADsLY7gYfUxiBgYEGBgYGJkwYRqJjAFYJqBJF72sbXGFsN6iJ5dV2tGsZKqP/c33OLJjd80ytLBTt7iVY3NyLMxLzFE/MK8sM7AalYey7YyqRbTzgdNZ69eptjW1 JmyiuiiQc4xzQi5K HSAdvO18ZJKSZ6gi7feNYnra5te Euo/ntPSemnNAyZP8AAoU5s1yQVgnIsbEkqB/HFptv1HcncdsVLghgubK3cjRYAGwYML74txI6DqT/AD0wy9KPzWf0ib14fy/xOeV72vv5gY62m/gvbtfHT2sLbAkdCN7HCnIj1lOao8CPfSdr2FiPPph0WA7nmwrHgRHff6jf1wNrrc7HriSTLI5GIErqACWJCnp GEJaOS5YSo1yLtJdSfLzGMhejNtzNW0tiruIjVQCCt/X2I6Y4VDoyFQUYFHBGxDAqQ3vhykbIwWSG4g1uSBfUCLhb9PXANm 9VSsb3sD2t3BGK7wrfY/ ZYVEj7iQFHw9lFFUc5fiJTHMksCTuGSF13BVQBe2xF79B5Y5Lwtks1VJUuanRK5kamWQLAzE3Nwq6rE9tWJt1uxtsduvfBL2At1uVv7b9MU EoxjbNvjtQCSXP0itrctUUBV0qqqAoAFgBYdhjldl9FmNPJTVcZeJiGGlirI46OjDoRjqagbnzBFsOsKfVByoh2gPbeZBwcM5XHURVM8tbWzRaeT8fPzVTSdS2UAA27XviZdrA2sWINvK/rgM4Xbqf0wl1JPrfGej0e/wCduptqtWR8o7nDvcGxuCDfcG4sbjEDDwrlEVQk7NPKscnNip5nUwKwNwLAAkeQJxP ZwL9PTb6YdvSlmNw6iuu6yvIQ4zIytyTLK sjratZZXjiSLlGQiBlQ3GpB7m4vY4PmeU0maLTiZ54mp2Ywy0zKjpqtcC4ItsLe2JD/nAxBorOcjvuWGotUghuuozpsty lo3oYoVNNIJOcsh1mYybs0rHck/z0wwj4YyGOWOUxTSiJi8UM8zSQIxOq4Q9d/MnE3f9cc7Yg0VnGV6nDUWjOGPPcGCSxwzI8UqB45Y3jdWF1ZGGkg4Pjp7WxtxjEwyc5kC3CmQl0Yx1HLW1oee4iJAAubeLfvv3xNxxRwRLDTqsKRpoiEShVi2IBVem3XBzgW6YySmtM7QBNnvtswGYnEh6Dh/KqGpWrRqiWrj5o5k0l11SCxIRQBfHKzh/LMwq3rJnqVMqqlRFFLoinCgLZxbVvYXse2Jmwv0P 5wYrbSBbcnp59cV Hq27dvHcuNTdu3buepFHhvJZKnmtzEhnaBp6JHAopnisEMkQFyB1tqt OEafMaXiT7Yyt6GSOng0aZuYpFlcqrG62Vha46jriY6/W I2oyLJaqZqmSnKzSNrlaCWSHmN01OqEKSe5the/p4DBl5 3UNr15YEWZH0P/ADEq1RTU9RNDw/k0s1SOYJa6umYyKipZQEYCwjS3bq1h zi709PFSwU9NCumKCNIYx30oLXPqep98J0lFRUMbR0kEcSsQzlRdnYd3Y In3OHXUHb6 WC9Np/Zyx7P7D6QfVar38KvQ vk/WcF 354c08f7ZtawAwhGjMy7bdfww/ChRYYm5tx2f3lNOn ozuBgYGM4XBgYGBjp0GBYG4IuDsfUYGOEgdfb646d YrCpZHTmGMvIw5kelWUEDxLe4uPbGNT2Wpqwu4E8tjtuNbWONko5BKivsv3hAHXwgjr2xkWYRiDMc1i3slbUquoWOkSNbYbYT6gEWGPfTyCmftJXgaMPmp8PyxSOT/lG1vri6ROiCVJVGjd m tTt OKTwM5XOok30ywVStYHbSgNzi BHYtFp 7cvqcgglSw33v9MG6Dgvn7Rf6uCWrIiJWmczyEuCfGFRel9/Fcfjh9FExCqWEjsLlyFG34dBg4RUFksBfttf1ODalCOtvExUg g7YMstJGFi2qkKctE41MacvWzWurFjud77446pI0aliGQ80AHcjpg COdHjJARVOra57WtbEDuaEcY8TkqytyzGwFiSQejbfKffHdAdAuki4AC23B8sGIV1 aykatV9OkAar3OKhU5rmfEVfNlWRztS5fAR8bmEeoPJHf5lYWIDdI1B36nbYZW2hBg9zSqkuSRwPJk7NFJHKUZTdBf1A67gb4KLWFxbVcjp5dcV/NuE5KenpjkQc1RcpUzVVTKagklWSZH UWI3AHQ4njDNGIlla8mkK7AWDMFAJt64L095b5LBgiL9Vp1r es5z4 kMtyTuQF2A6E32w6UgqpHlvhqoYE6h1A39cLI1iQTsbkehxl6hQbVyvYk6K0VthvM45JY37dPbBdyR7A46wsxF u Obd8E0/ywJjafnM6Qfp67fljmE6iempYJ6qpk0QwKHdjcnqFAAHUm9gMNctzOmzSOompo51ihm5AadVUyNpDEoFJ2F7HFvcUNszzOFbFd4HEfb4G3f29sD d8AY0mcH87YHntfp/JwLe Oi /tc7 WIM6c9tx1vgYDMqLJIVJEcbvp/eCKWttiB4dzWvzVszlnOqBeUYNEQSONm1B40Ybm1h1v772GLWqrqh7M3SlnRrB0MSesNt8GBAtcbmw3AtfzOIubOcvhroMtUTzVkk607rCoMcTMCxLux/ZHzWH6bGzjM1yqhep0o0zsIaWNydLSEaizd7KN/wxzXJtLZ67nLTYWC45PUk9LNraxIAuSNl/E7Y5Y3B2AJ2udjt54qWW5ZUZ2ftXOZql4pv/AE1Osrxq0Y25rBbAA/sqLeffDvKcozHL8zzGXXEuWyGUQwrLI sM2qM6W6Fdwb3vfGCXuxBCcGEvpq03KX5H2/YSxKFNr9LkX9B6YKbX26Xtvju3iubXPkd7Ygc5zaenmiy kJWVvhzVSRkc 87fdU8G zMAbmxsD2xvbaKRuaDVUte2xZPMrLfUpB8jtt9cAKxOmx1bbEYrsvDFPLT1TMXmzORHeBpqmoMEEzWICgsSQOlze/X0xMcN5fmVBl6xZi4ao50rIolMxiia1kMhAv3PpfA51L52lcZ 8IGlrI3K cfaS8SBABbfvhTfAwMV6m8GBgwdhtfbrYgH9cAML3Kqw7g7fpiMn6SYXAsbXtt0v2wYaSQujr3DH dsUikzLNK/i4BJ6gUcb1ETwxylqYUsUb6G0XK3bwm/c3tjJ7thAI7mtdJsBIPUuuG07qGHM5qgXC6PEj7dx6f7YdAKRu1jfyuOnphOoOmI6ZIwzkIpkJVRfckkjG6MN2IPYpK5golLQnUNP3sgNrCw23xlmeJbNs0Gm39pla3lqa 3 2NXooiIgraDrlO6OHWxsOo2xk2bTpUZnmksZJRquo0G97qHIB/hhPqDuuJj700YpAkvwCL5xKbfLSTG/wDqQY0EG2/64oHAFhmlUTfaimN/TXH1xfz9Ba97np74I0nLNBvUP1L J2 2OC1xc2Hc QxzUunVcabXvfa2CtNDFBNVOw5EEElTIen3calza/tg48DMW9nAlWqOKM0Wsrcu z6GjqoZliRqyoklRQPvHeQxWXZPGd/TthOr4uzCnamqzlkcWT1DSfCvVNItZWRxFdckYU6V2N11Lb1N74gsmRs6z2q5keqOqlnrK7nBZAadjd4W3tudIFh0vtiU44V5JclpYEYLFFIn3a COWpZUiXw37AWFulux2V 7YUNgPniOPZqFgrK9jmSHGObtS5dDSUxLPmaB5CtrikPRbHvIbD2B88SnD2U/ZWW01OyL8XMBPWFQt2ncX0XA6J8o9sVejpvtbilBJcwZRDTqFKt40olEMYkubbtZx5/TE/xXmb5dlbLGxWWtYwlw1mjgWxkbV1F7hb27nGqPkte3jgTCxMBaE88n/ELXcTRx1Yy7KaKXNK 7qwjbl06GN9DgOBc6Tsx2A8z0w3lzrN6CooYc/y6kgizCRRC1JUF5YC2lDqjYm6gkA2PfbyCeV068P8ADVRmAijTM66FWUsQx59QSlPED10qCGsO4J74iuGKKDMM2mqZhJVQZcgkjeqlklValpCE5Yc79GY3vY9MVNjkqM8nxLCqraxI4H9yZI53nldlFa1J9nxFWTXTSyzOxnX5SypFuN7qAfL1wjLxLLTQRs9CaloWhp6 aBjHB8a6lnp6a97svQ72v bfiKVq7P5YqUc2ejFNl0KEq8fxDWIYjqNDsxbz0 m6ObUPxWZZNwvl4f4altSyykm71DaZauoY33ZR19T3viW1VylsN9hKLo6Sq7l8ZMs1bmWX5fSisqpCkbreJABzpTa lVJ7d/L9YiXiGvp3y6Ssyk01HWOFj1Slqu2oKToJC33BGw6 mIOauWrztZxSyVS0rPDlNCobQy0w0Ro4HkbO/tuR2nYcozOrrIs2z6oRIaKM1IpRpJVY/vdLaLoFW17Akkjc40fWu/6Dj/x9yZguhrqA9wZzyfr9gP8AeRnEOZZnUww0FRRfCy/EwSchJFleVZFKxfKx3v29cTmQpmNPTmjqsuSjhpUjETiVZHnldmaRmCkgf8 mIjJlOc5s azjenY1LbadEsmqOCIgGx0qNQNgfPFwF/4 2CNIhsc3lifA/Ew1ti1INMqj6n8zjMiLI7khI0eRyouQiAsdIHfyxVm4izdGyyomo4oaHMZw0MTAmoWj1iISMxIN2vqFx26b4tQttY223vsAB54pbseIeIadYwfhaWUMkm4C09MwbU2sdXb0Hzf4ca6x2XaEOCTMNDWj7i4yAO/9v6yazfO6nK5xB8CsqSQmSnlMjESlDaQskdiqr0JJ74Zrn2anLRXLS0786slhidEmWCnhjVbme prE6vFewxD5pmRzDNRJBHzIpy2WUQkZkjlXWEBbQCxGvxf MWisiiy/I/gIimuaGPK6e7Ac2eoIQudwe5Y/wDOBVustd2VvlENNFVSVhkyzdwtdnc1LTUE8NHE0VfFFJFJUTFY Yw1NFqTxeEXJJW23rhvHnGZ02WivGV0zRsKiqDQ3igVWm0RDQG16iPGTY3 txEVlEK/MMnyVHZocuijoZpFvy VAqmoYEC2otcDfsO H3FUxZaPKKUIGIimeIAW1MTHTxXYd7Ej6eeKm6wh7N3XA/MsKKwUrA5PJ76EjMnGc/FNmNPlsdZJqlpWmlnKRRSysryzWDXvY L64ecVXq8yyvLy iGOHVNJqUCITkvJIwBvYKoOLPl1DFQUdHQxXIiUIznYvITd3PuST/4xSauePMs2rHOhYJaipikm0amTL4kDTMC21tC2UWG7/wCLEW1 xQqE/qIl6LhqNQbAOFBx/iWCjz CSsoqBcvlpqaoijGXySyKJHi0Nyi0XYMF2sTif29fr5 mKfk9NLX57V5nOuhaO5EWllWKWSMJBCur9xOvkffFxG97Dp0Ha DtHY7VlrOs8RZr6kS0Kg5xz YFAYqCdi1jfsOpxR6WqBzTM83mgaaRK0pQU8JRqipq6lSlPECL2AS5O/bfpi65ixo8tr6tzo0wScrSNzJJ90th9SfpiC4UoqUO9Q6wrDRcyo5gWyQz1KEsVYMV8EQUEdtRF wG1NvuOqp45heiq9ut2fzxJHJ82nnzCvyqvoUo8wpUWdUSXmq0RC3F/wB4XUmxtv2tu6zLPKahqFy CCauzaVNUVHTi2kdbzSHYADc nlfFTo80D5txNn8BVTBQSvE0ouglqHSCnRiRftsB10D3KPDNVmRkq2y/L5KuvqJtNdmE0gHJhb7wIskgKBybsxNz0sNrgQaluFzkkmHnSKuWxgADj7y2ZZnlRV5nXZVW0aUtRSQPM7JLqjBjKiRWJJG1xY6t7HYYLPxC8r1cWSUaZg1EW NnkkaKmgRU5hZW2VttxZ7 nfEPmtHNlcVZHFUyS5lnSySVEoCMseXwyDmiUyXJLa92P7oHS BS02cVdDT5VlFIKDJVkkFTWTTgy117a31INTKx6WABtbUQMW92z9Hn95T2q/5gxj9pJf1nlOTUmbrQDlvUCnqea0qJFcgK8YtqYNvbBI Jqs009T8DBUvLNOKCCklZAaSkS89XO8pJ0A7dB09cN86WgyfLsoycr8WlRNNUVBqpDzBEg085ioNlFyBt0Ww33xLZBSsKBpqiIKa7WyxMFCx0TbRRBFuoGnci53O5v0spsL7N3iQwqVN 3s/tCJnK1nDlfmbKtKxpKiMXZmRZZF5a6DbUb6ttuvtfDPhKgKwT5tNC0U9cqQxI7yOUpotgfGf2j0t2UYPnVBQx0OVcO0ES0yZnXMdMDFTFHErSPPbcncjr ItixQww08UFPCoSGCJIYkGwVEAVR WNURmcF/A/eZO6ishP9R/adcuEYr8wUlfcYj6qYyCLwsoszANsbHYEjDxi6TLYMwlB1AdF0gWxH1DM80jEb3FlG5sBYYaUKAcmJdUx24HmP4ZjS5ZNMpHMvIYwf3mYIPw6/TGXZhEkVbUCNgyvaUG37/iI huMaZWpyssSFjoKCF3Nr7mQEj88ZnUM0lRVs5N1maNQOgVSRtjy99hbUMfE9j6fXs06jzgST4ElWPNpQ7oqvSTr4mALtqjYAeuxxeJnqSHjbSoX5tIF3t53xnfClXHR5g8jlgOV0VWYuwkQqAF326n2xpdQqSokyAN4dyjfMvmCOtsMdFYFsKkdxZ6pUzoGWNXlBSJEPhQAkgEi4GIfirMoKTIhTBjz64lI9IFuXTujvrv0HQfTEutrxqbndVNrG97YrGdxUtdnEbzBoqKgmSiLkkArE/OeQD9xmNibfsdcGa04r2L2Yt9PUtbvboRtkE9Fw1UZbuUqEgowkMaszShw01lYbC9wN7Da9 2JLJqCvzWt 38xiCjnSVmXpGzXmcppiZQ22le1 pA6Ab2URZdWMtS9NTyTIAiySxRu6j5rBiCbeWHZINrbCwvc9T54EXTFcK3Qh7asPlwOTKJw9WCieSKOOSrzXNcyjhkUrIEgpoQTLNKygqCDcWB2I3t3keMaaWWKgmQRGONauGRp1BjVSvN3v52IAuL28xizLFAjO6Rxo8h8boiqz/wCYgb4Oyh0IdAyN4WDqGRh5EHbFvZwhQmR7/wDEFgEpVdXyZ1BFDlVNJLQ5VQ8 pYrYvVPGkMcMdm ZAWbv59xdLIM4iy6idYIRIKSLMKzNppQUVagaYaGmikuFJbYHbz2He8IkcYCxoiIL2VFVV36kBdsJy0tHOnKmp4JIuYkxjeNChlQ3VypFrjttivw7A788yfiF27dvEp3CsDVeZzVs0kVScvQSrLHfQayoUtpNyblbtvcnf2wy4erUpa2tq0T47Oq tWlo6e76UgMokqaqWUqLDYixt8vTz0JVRBpRERbk2RVVb y7YKkFNHJJLHBCkkl ZIkaLI99zqYC5/HEDTEY56knVZLZHcotB8Hw3nmdrm7vHTywuKaqdS/MhMplV1AGo6hs9uhFj1vh3mmY1GY5Rm9TQUtRFlsSojy1SvFNUJzY9TRL2S25/m1xdI5BpkSNx1AkVWAPmAwtgx3Fja1tNrbaelreWJGmIBVW4lTqFZg7LyMeZSOHKqlSCiy6ggMkjzVFTmksrRq8EbOyR7KQSbAb2NunU3FmYW1A21X/ACOHkNNR0ystPTU8CsdTCCKOMMfNggGDNFE3VRjbTB6BtJyILqtt7bgMGQ YCVsvzQRahK1FVKmhdT3MZ UX69bYquVTQtlslHlrGXOM3ZzVF3aQU0EbrE5kkNjYqTaxvucX800R6XGEEy ni5hhSKNpG1OY40Qu3mxUXOL3AWOHPGBiVpLU1lMZyc/2lAX4PLuItVYHjpqCSTlEo0jWWNljdFXs3zXPc QuLFlzy51Vx5nJHoyulscsgdjqlmjk1fFSKRp8tHW1h5Ym5cspJ2V56emlddkeWJHdQeoDML2w4WAKAAqgAACxtsBawGB1T28ryVJzjE3stNmGxhsYzmUehqYstgr5VVJM3eY0ENOvOlLMZ5H1t0JF7hrW3A89uyy0lNn YVtclSXokmqJRFdlGqJeRHpINz8242Xa98XdaSLmCVUhEo1AOEXmWbcgNa /vgfCwmRZSqGRFZEcoutVJuVDHe3T8MYlbGAUDrmbCysMWI7GJW6rOjS5HT11XF8JW5irQwRHUeSXv942vyWxsd7npiux5XPR8P5jmMiMslS1NSU4IOpKOSYFpSD3kbT17AeeNIenppAoliSQKwcCVVcBh0YBgRfC5pzIpjZI2WRbNG4Vgyt11Ke3niGosY5saWquWsYrXzzKfw08YFHl9JTmSBKSWtzOskdiqVs7 GnjudyNw1wOl/U2xURegF8GhpkiTl08EccYLEpCiIobubKAL4cLTjwlmHUXH52vjZClSYY5mLg2vuVcSqcUVsMlRluTh3EkciVMmpLKCI20ly5A0eI3IPXt3xE5pmdO9AmQZEfjaitVpa2Sl3MjPIrOqjrZj8xNgALX2ONAmi1 JtJBGkhgDtf12w3joqam1PBTQxNIQpaGKKMuPJigvjMJu6PcI9wJjK5xKwnDAh4drcvAVswqhT1FQ0JA5ksDh1hjZ9rAXVfU374acPZ/kuX0D5fLHUR1sNTWsKOKnmaWYM5cNfTfYWVri 3fF3VGYELFfYkk3xyOLVIG0KrgFeYY1L2G5XVa/wCeLGtUIZDjHEoLWcFXGc8yh8QU3ENflVFm1ZTCKSKWq5lJCrkU1JNpMQqBvcixEh2 YX6bTScQw1kFPFklPNU1k0UKoHhZaak1XTVKxIUhLG4DdBe/Y2d4ZUvoZivUb2PTfDXRGFZQiBWB1qFCq2rrcDz74mtNxLo3ch7AAEdepn1dM f55SUyVKuk3KgHw8gCClhYiVzEpJF7OwudtY uhoiARovhUaEVQNlUWUW9sJRU9LAAsEEEKgaQIY0Sw228IGDGVBIsV/GwuB9dh9f5642ppKZJPJmN14fAHAEreT5vPm eZoJaeiMFBFMlFLFGrT04aURlGmJ1eMC52F7em9nwRIoIy7RxxI0rl5CiIpkfuzWAucGJVQSSAB1JIA8u L1qVGCcytrq5yowI2qVZSroz6j1W502A62x2ldY3HMjJd2VRIWHhVuwB7X9f0wi8uuYgSALbZbdLDocLRUupo31BU1XYXJ1AA7Dy3wTbtFRDmAV7mt3ViEztgtE1xY86HqG0tZwdJI2GMsqhI00zEjxSyk6TtfUcaLxDU8xUo42LuJVmKIzKGKfsyHYHqCo37nsMUcSU6tViYjx1LuCFLb3YG2ntjzDHD/0ns9MPlIieSZZPWiedZxDHDKEU6S5aTTqOwIsBcYuOV51DFU1FJWyojNJy3HiEcLIukkALvqO5PXxb/LiN4iymq4UkasyipVKCukAFNIutoJFX9ksCCPI9e24xUlnnkvKz NyXYnclibkknBhyv6ZkFFo fqbMqQEK6LDIARZo9LAEEHYrhFKHK1ZmSjpVaRzIzcpCxbfcswv3P44ySCvzKlkaSmqpYpSpUvExQlT1Bthy/FvFF7NXyG3 UA 4AxxsZu5h8IqfpM1yOOGPXaOMBQGICgCw26gdsKhFsCArAjV02tvuDjGZ KOI6jSJa pIA VZWRfqEsMHXiviFUKiqbQJI5dJsRqTodx9cQXfMr8Mo6M2PSm40C9yL26AWx06QUVhsblRsRZTv8ArjIE4z4njUIKtyLMAZLOw1XudTAm O/104j5sMxmVpIFkWMsoIAkADXHQ9B1H67wS84acfUTXtMd/lAF7WsP1wQcgHe3nuABtjK2464le2pqY2BteBOvn0wReNuJE1/exsHdnIKWALC1lA6D0xGX kkaZe8zVw9OX02G173A03HkRg7Gnte0f1sN72tjIW4y4gIIEqrewBUG4tvsTgw40z8LbWnncahva17Xtiv8TzLHTp4M1otT7iyXA3sNgT2vjo5FvkVuu62GMjj4wz8XvKG/zFrfQDHBxlxEvyz2Nje37X bEg2eZJ0y DNgCR2 RSwtqUgYIWpTvpAAI3K9bm22MlHG3E2lv7QOhA67e2CDjXiEABpFfSwIL38Njew022xU 74nChfM15hTLcEJe/f8cN bDc3huBubdh22xlg41z9idTRk6RYnVtvg7cXZ1IYXZIdcTmRDrnCgkad0Vgp oOKn3R5l1or88zUkenYm8Wm/lcgDzwdRSuLLa4PU33GMsPGudKf7uKx62aQH06HBBxrnd2sqAMRtrksQDsDvi4N2OTKtp6yeJrJSlFrhAD08RvsL eCTclQWCqWPTt6XOMq/rpnQ ZYztsA8gAO9 59Pwxz uudEX0pq26u5H4HHZt55kDTpkTVIniawKIG26dzfthyAgCna46X8sZH/AFzzo2IWMAMj21uT4TfYnfHF444hUkq6AkEdX879CbYj IeDJahAfl4muaiQQRZehPluet8ELhiR4hquVNxtbGTJxhxEZnnEqhmsbHUVHawx2TjfiQhkMsYBBF1UAgddja OwfpK wfJmrkE A9j0O5uccCEhdgLtbcW3HfGUjjLPp1eGRleJk0OrM3iAPdh4vzxwcV54rRnWCqbIpeSyj/Cb3xoHYDqV E85msqj7HSRvfcG222Fd7EDY9Ttfp54xqXinM5HSQKFdS4a0srK2o3N1Jt 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 XtQyxwvKrBo YjgFSwLEbg9xbzwzhr56WVJYfA4vuADsdiCDti75FwyM h 1s3qpHSoXRSw0xMZjWNipLta3sAPW5vtitefyYZkVdHif/9k=View attachment 66968


Hi Ken, glad to see you here.  Can't do without the old beer.  I'm hooked on it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> _The Empty Bottle_, by William Aytoun (1813-1865)Ah, liberty! how like thou art
> To this large bottle lying here,
> Which yesterday from foreign mart,
> Came filled with potent English beer!
> ...


Thank you for that poem Pappy.  It's very nice!


----------



## norman (Jun 28, 2019)

:beerandwhistle::beerandwhistle::beerandwhistle:                                                                                                                                                             *There once was a man from Boston
 who drank beer while driving his little red Austin,
 he drove so fast
 that his tires went flat
 and his balls bounced out and he lost them.*

:dunno:_i am not sure why  i posted this                                                                                                                                                                      Go Red Sox._


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2019)

norman said:


> :beerandwhistle::beerandwhistle::beerandwhistle:                                                                                                                                                             *There once was a man from Boston
> who drank beer while driving his little red Austin,
> he drove so fast
> that his tires went flat
> ...


hahahahahaha!  That's cute!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


There's ole blue eyes.  Thanks Aunt Bea!  Would you care for a cocktail or soda?  I'm having coffee right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66999


Don't forget the can, too! lol.  I prefer bottle but draft is always good, too, IMO.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> There's ole blue eyes.  Thanks Aunt Bea!  Would you care for a cocktail or soda?  I'm having coffee right now.



It's a little bit early for me but it's five o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's a little bit early for me but it's five o'clock somewhere!


Early for a soda or coffee?    We have Everything here!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

Here's a good one!  hahahahaha!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 29, 2019)

it's 112 here this afternoon.  I'll take anything cold. Frozen margarita?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)

Buckeye said:


> it's 112 here this afternoon.  I'll take anything cold. Frozen margarita?


Coming right up Terry!  Here's one for you:






Cheers!  How's it been going pal?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


>


Reminds me of the Homer Simpson comment "That's a problem for future Homer."


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Reminds me of the Homer Simpson comment "That's a problem for future Homer."


Yes, the future.  I'm trying to just think of one day.  It's easier for me that way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Where's everyone at?  Doesn't anyone want a brew?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)

Right?  @Pappy


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Hi Aunt Bea.  Good to see you!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Jul 21, 2019)

hey bar man ''' think ile start with a small wine -


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

toffee said:


> hey bar man ''' think ile start with a small wine -View attachment 73032


Oh my, my glasses aren't nearly that big but to each his/her own!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 73043


Lots of people there!  Looks like a good time!


----------

